# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Eρώτηση σχετικά με κάποια απώλεια που είχε ο σύζυγός μου...

## Angela_Lar

Θα ήθελα να θέσω 2-3 ερωτήματα σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά του συζύγου μου τον τελευταίο χρόνο έπειτα από την απώλεια της μητέρας του.Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μου δώσει κάποια επαγγελματική συμβουλή ώστε να θέσω ένα τέλος στην ανησυχία μου.
Να πώ συνοπτικά οτι οι γονείς του συζύγου μου χώρισαν με άσχημο τρόπο όταν εκείνος ήταν 7 ετών και πέρασε δύσκολες καταστάσεις και δύσκολη παιδική ηλικία.Μεγάλωσε με την μητέρα του και την μηλαδερφή του(η κόρη από τον πρώτο γάμο της πεθεράς μου) έως και τα 25 του που παντευτήκαμε.Η μητέρα του απεβίωσε ύστερα από μια δύσκολη επέμβαση πριν ένα χρόνο, 57 ετών,με την αδερφή του ο άντρας μου τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχουν μαλώσει και δεν πολυμιλάνε,ο πατέρας του ζεί σε άλλη πόλη και μας επισκέπτεται μόνο 1-2 φορές το μήνα.
Ο άντρας μου είχε τρομερή αδυναμία στην πεθερά μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε γιατί μεγάλωσαν μαζί και γενικά ο πεθερός μου σε όλη την παιδική του ηλικία ήταν απών και κατά τον γάμο και κατα το διαζύγιο.
Τον τελευταίο χρόνο ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ για τον άντρα μου γιατί βλέπω οτι "έχει πάρει τον κατήφορο".
*Παρατήρηση 1η:* Είναι διαβητικός από 25 ετών και τον τελευταίο χρόνο δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου για την υγεία του,με πολλή πίεση από την πλευρά μου τον έστειλα σε ενδοκρινολόγο καθώς αρνούνταν να μετρηθεί και όταν μετρούσε το σάκχαρό του τελικώς είχε κοντά στο 500!!Ξεκίνησε ινσουλίνη αλλά τώρα το έχει γυρίσει στο φαγητό,έχει πάρει 20 κιλά σε 3 μήνες,τρώει οτιδήποτε απαγορεύεται να τρώει και ιδιαίτερα γλυκά,νοιώθω σαν να θέλει να κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του και προσπαθώ χωρίς φασαρίες να του υπενθυμίσω οτι έχουμε 2 μωρά παιδάκια που τον έχουν ανάγκη.
*Παρατήρηση 2η:* Τον τελευταίο χρόνο αισθάνομαι πώς είναι κάπως ευέξαπτος με τα παιδιά μας,συχνά αδιαφορεί κιόλας να ασχοληθεί μαζί τους ή αποφεύγει να περάσει χρόνο στο σπίτι μαζί τους,με αποτέλεσμα να μου κάνει διάφορες σκηνές όταν αναγκάζομαι να λείψω από το σπίτι είτε για δουλειές είτε για έναν καφέ πχ.στο σπίτι των γονιών μου.Με αποτέλεσμα να αισθάνομαι εγκλωβισμένη στο σπίτι και να στερούμε οποιαδήποτε μικρή καθημερινή χαρά και ποιοτικό χρόνο για τον ευατό μου.Αυτή η αδιαφορία να σημειώσω επίσης πως είναι κι επικίνδυνη για τα παιδιά και δεν τολμάω να τα αφήσω μόνα μαζί του γιατί δεν είναι συγκεντρωμένος καθόλου.
Ένα πρωί και φεύγοντας για εξωτερικές δουλειές τον ξύπνησα να προσέξει τον μεγαλύτερο γιό μας 4 ετών που μόλις είχε ξυπνήσει και επιστρέφοντας μετά από μισή ώρα βρήκα τον γιό μου να παίζει μόνος του στο μπαλκόνι και τον πατέρα του να κοιμάται στο δωμάτιο,θα μπορούσε να είχε πέσει από τον 3ο όροφο.Μέχρι και πριν μερικούς μήνες ήταν πάρα πάρα πολύ καλός σαν πατέρας,η αλλαγή είναι δραματική.
*Παρατήρηση 3η:*Είναι γενικά απότομος και απέναντί μου,υπάρχουν πολλοί καβγάδες,ο τρόπος συμπεριφοράς του έχει αλλάξει δραματικά,μπορεί τη μια στιγμή να μου βάζει τις φωνές σαν να είμαι η κόρη του που την επιπλήττει και μετά από μία ώρα να κάνει σαν να μην συνέβη τπτ.Δεν βοηθάει επίσης καθόλου στις δουλειές του σπιτιού,μόνιμα κάθεται μπροστά από έναν Η/Υ,ενώ παλιότερα έκανε τα πάντα.Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχει πέσει πάνω μου πολύ βάρος καί με το σπίτι καί με τα παιδιά,αποφεύγω να βρώ δουλειά(είμαι κτηνίατρος)γιατί πιστεύω πως δεν θα μπορέσω να αντεπεξέλθω.
*Παρατήρηση 4η:* Παρατήρηση οτι περνάει πάρα πολύ χρόνο στον Η/Υ "κατεβάζοντας" παιδικά που έβλεπε σε ηλικία 4-7(7 ήταν όταν χώρισαν οι γονείς του) και κάθεται και τα παρακολουθεί μετά μανίας.Νοιώθω πώς παλινδρομεί στην παιδική του ηλικία,προσπαθεί να ανακτίσει μνήμες από το σπίτι του,από το παρελθόν του,προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από κάτι!

Συγχωρέστε με για την έκθεση αλλά έπρεπε να τα γράψω αναλυτικά για να καταλάβετε την κατάσταση.Δεν αντέχω ούτε αυτόν να βλέπω έτσι ούτε την συμπεριφορά του πιά,δεν είναι το άτομο που γνώρισα κι ερωτεύτηκα.Δουλειά σπίτι,σπίτι δουλειά,καμία διασκέδαση και πολύς εκνευρισμός.Από την μία ανησυχώ γι'αυτόν και σας ζητάω να με συμβουλέψετε τί να κάνω?Είναι περαστικό ή πρέπει να δεί επαγγελματία?Από την άλλη νοιώθω θλίψη και πόνο γιατί αισθάνομαι λές και δεν είμαστε πλέον σημαντικοί γι'αυτόν και ότι μόνο η συγχωρεμένη η πεθερά μου μετρούσε γι'αυτόν.Αυτές οι σκέψεις με πονάνε αφάνταστα,να βλέπω να μην αντλεί χαρά και δύναμη από εμάς που τον αγαπάμε απίστευτα.Είναι δυνατόν ο θάνατός της να είχε τέτοιες επιπτώσεις?Ο άντρας μου είναι 28 ετών και είμαστε παντρεμένοι 4 χρόνια+,ποτέ δεν έδειχνε προσκόλληση ως προς την μητέρα του.
Βοηθήστε με παρακαλώ γιατί και η δική μου ψυχολογία δεν είναι καθόλου καλή έπειτα από όλα αυτά και στο τέλος θα χρειαστώ κι εγώ επαγγελματία

----------


## niah

Καλησπερα.
Καταλαβαινω την απογνωση σου ετσι οπως περιγραφεις τις καταστασεις.
Προσπαθησε να δειξεις υπομονη κατανοηση και δυναμη τωρα που αυτη λειπει απ τον συζυγο σου.
Εχεις προσπαθησει να του μιλησεις γλυκα για τον τροπο που εχουν γυρισει τα πραγματα και να αποφασισετε απο κοινου να κανετε κατι,εφοσον συνειδητοποιησει κι ο ιδιος οτι δεν γινεται να συνεχιζεται ετσι αυτο?
Μηπως εκτος απ τον θανατο της μητερας του συνεβησαν κι αλλα ασχημα πραγματα αυτον τον χρονο που τον οδηγησαν σ αυτη την κατασταση?
Αυτη η "απαθεια" πολυ πιθανον να ειναι αποτελεσμα καταθλιψης απο το πενθος του ή απο συνδιασμο ασχημων γεγονότων.Για αυτο μην κανεις το λαθος να συγκρινεις την αξια που εχετε εσεις γι αυτον κ την αξια που φαινεται να δειχνει στην μητερα του,αυτον τον καιρο.Δεν μπορεις να το συμπερανεις αυτο οταν ο αλλος υποφερει απο κατι ψυχικό.
Γιατι αναφερεις κατα αυτον τον τροπο την τελευταια σου φραση?Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οποιος απευθυνεται σε καποιον επαγγελματια σημαινει οτι ειναι κ τρελός? ή πρεπει να εχει φτασει στο αμην?Υποστηριξη ζητας και αντιμετωπιση αυτης της καταστασης που επικρατει τον τελευταιο χρονο.Δεν πηγαινουν μοναχα "τρελοι" στους επαγγελματιες.Αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να πατε μαζι σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον?Να αρχισετε να ψαχνεται απο κοινού λυσεις? Να μην νιωσει κι αυτος ασχημα οτι "στελνεις τον αρρωστο στο γιατρο" ,αλλα να του δωσεις με αυτον τον τροπο να καταλαβει το ποσο τον νοιαζεσαι κ τον αγαπας,κ πως θελεις να βοηθησεις να αλλαξει αυτη η κατασταση που σας φθειρει.
Εχεις κατσει να του εξιστορησεις ηρεμα την συμπεριφορα του τον τελευταιο χρονο και το που θα μπορουσε να εχει οδηγησει αυτη(τους κινδυνους για τα μωρα αλλα κ για υγεια του ιδιου)? Ισως δεν εχει καν συνειδηοποιησει οτι φερεται ετσι,μεσα στη μαυριλα του.Ισως χρειαζεται να τον "ξυπνησεις",χωρις βεβαια να τον φορτωσεις ενοχες,αλλα με πολλη κατανοηση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

άντζελα καταρχήν καλώς ήρθες... :Smile: 

Επειδή έχω περάσει απώλεια και δη μητέρας, έχω να σου πω, πως όλα αυτά που βλέπεις στον άντρα σου δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο εκτος από πένθος.
Στον ένα χρόνο είναι πολύ νωπό ακόμη και αν βάλεις όλη την προιστορία με τη μητέρα του, (πατέρας σχεδόν απών/μεγάλη αδυναμία/αγόρι), έχεις δρόμο ακόμη μπροστά σου.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι υπομονη και να δείχνεις κατανόηση. Αν τον πείσεις να πάει σε ψυχολόγο θα είναι ότι καλύτερο. (Το προσπάθησα εγώ με τον αδελφό μου, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα).
Δείξτου πως καταλαβαίνεις τον πόνο του, μίλα μαζί του για τη μητέρα του, πάρε μέρος σε αυτό που νιώθει.
Άσε το χρόνο να δουλέψει και όλα θα πάνε καλα.

----------


## Angela_Lar

Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση.Η τελευταία φράση που έγραψα φυσικά και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να ακουστεί περίεργη.Εξάλλου εδώ και καιρό που τα παρατήρησα όλα αυτά εγώ πρώτη σκέφτηκα πως ίσως πρέπει να πάμε μαζί σε ειδικό.Και η δική μου η ψυχολογία έχει ταραχτεί πραγματικά με όλα αυτά και δεν ξέρω πια πώς να συμπεριφερθώ.Προσπαθώ με καλό τρόπο να τον πείσω να καταλάβει οτι κάτι "τρέχει" αλλά δεν θέλει ούτε να ακούσει για ψυχολόγο,το θεωρεί ταμπού όπως και ο περισσότερος κόσμος.
Γι'αυτό ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος γνώστης σε αυτό το φόρουμ ώστε να με καθοδηγήσει για το τί πρέπει να κάνω και για την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης,γιατί τον αγαπάω πολύ και ανησυχώ πολύ γι'αυτόν αλλά και γενικά για την οικογένειά μας

----------


## niah

Δεν στο ειπα επειδη προσεβαλλες καποιον,αλλα για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν χρειαζεται να πασχει ψυχολογικα καποιος ή να εχει φτασει στο αμην για να ζητησει την καθοδηγηση ενος ψυχολογου.Στο εξωτερικο απ οσο εχω ακουσει καθε οικογενεια εχει κ τον ψυχολογο ή τον συμβουλο της.
Εδω (στο φορουμ)οι περισσοτεροι πασχουμε οι ιδιοι απο κατι ψυχολογικό αρα μιλαμε μεσα απ τις εμπειριες μας.Αν υπαρχουν ειδικοι ειναι ελαχιστοι.
Μπορεις εφοσον ο αντρας σου αρνειται γι αυτο,κι αν δεν βρεις αλλον τροπο,να απευθυνθεις σε πρωτη φαση μονη σου καποιον ειδικο ωστε να σε καθοδηγησει στο τι πρεπει να κανεις κ πως θα ηταν καλο να τον προσεγγισεις.
Υπαρχει συχνα αυτο το προβλημα με την αρνηση,γιατι πιστευουν οτι αν απευθυνθουν σε ψυχολογο θα σημαινει οτι ειναι τρελοι.Ισως πρεπει η ιδια να του το εξηγησεις αυτο το πραγμα κι οτι ενας ψυχολογος μπορει να συμβουλεψει ενα ζευγαρι που εχει προβληματα πρωτου αυτα το οδηγησουν σε κατι παθολογικο.
Υπαρχουν και τηλεφωνικες γραμμες ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης που ισως μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν ή εστω να σου πουν που θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις.Αν κανεις ενα σερτς στο γκουγκλ θα σου βγαλει ενα κατεβατο.Ριξε μια ματιά.
Πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ βασικο παντως να τον πλησιασεις με οσο περισσοτερη υπομονη μπορεις,ωστε να τον κανεις να αρχισει να σου μιλαει και να αρχισει να βγαζει ολα αυτα που συσσωρευονται μεσα του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση.Η τελευταία φράση που έγραψα φυσικά και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να ακουστεί περίεργη.Εξάλλου εδώ και καιρό που τα παρατήρησα όλα αυτά εγώ πρώτη σκέφτηκα πως ίσως πρέπει να πάμε μαζί σε ειδικό.Και η δική μου η ψυχολογία έχει ταραχτεί πραγματικά με όλα αυτά και δεν ξέρω πια πώς να συμπεριφερθώ.Προσπαθώ με καλό τρόπο να τον πείσω να καταλάβει οτι κάτι "τρέχει" αλλά δεν θέλει ούτε να ακούσει για ψυχολόγο,το θεωρεί ταμπού όπως και ο περισσότερος κόσμος.
> Γι'αυτό ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος γνώστης σε αυτό το φόρουμ ώστε να με καθοδηγήσει για το τί πρέπει να κάνω και για την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης,γιατί τον αγαπάω πολύ και ανησυχώ πολύ γι'αυτόν αλλά και γενικά για την οικογένειά μας


αντζελα...μάλλον δεν διάβασες καλά αυτά που σου έγραψα.
Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να είναι έτσι και κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάλι καλά το χειρίζεται με αυτά που γράφεις.
Μη τον πιέζεις για τίποτα. Ασε τον να βιώσει το πένθος του. Δεν μπορείς, (οσο και να θες) να καταλάβεις πως νιώθει τώρα μέσα του.
Δως του χρόνο και κατανόηση. Κάποτε θα στο αναγνωρίσει.
Μη περιμένεις να πατήσει ένα κουμπί και να αλλάξει αυτό που νιώθει.
Ακόμη και σε ψυχολόγο να πάει, θα χρειαστεί πολύ καιρό, (ίσως και χρόνια) για να "επιστρέψει".

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλησπερα.
> Καταλαβαινω την απογνωση σου ετσι οπως περιγραφεις τις καταστασεις.
> Προσπαθησε να δειξεις υπομονη κατανοηση και δυναμη τωρα που αυτη λειπει απ τον συζυγο σου.
> Εχεις προσπαθησει να του μιλησεις γλυκα για τον τροπο που εχουν γυρισει τα πραγματα και να αποφασισετε απο κοινου να κανετε κατι,εφοσον συνειδητοποιησει κι ο ιδιος οτι δεν γινεται να συνεχιζεται ετσι αυτο?
> Μηπως εκτος απ τον θανατο της μητερας του συνεβησαν κι αλλα ασχημα πραγματα αυτον τον χρονο που τον οδηγησαν σ αυτη την κατασταση?
> Αυτη η "απαθεια" πολυ πιθανον να ειναι αποτελεσμα καταθλιψης απο το πενθος του ή απο συνδιασμο ασχημων γεγονότων.Για αυτο μην κανεις το λαθος να συγκρινεις την αξια που εχετε εσεις γι αυτον κ την αξια που φαινεται να δειχνει στην μητερα του,αυτον τον καιρο.Δεν μπορεις να το συμπερανεις αυτο οταν ο αλλος υποφερει απο κατι ψυχικό.
> Γιατι αναφερεις κατα αυτον τον τροπο την τελευταια σου φραση?Εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οποιος απευθυνεται σε καποιον επαγγελματια σημαινει οτι ειναι κ τρελός? ή πρεπει να εχει φτασει στο αμην?Υποστηριξη ζητας και αντιμετωπιση αυτης της καταστασης που επικρατει τον τελευταιο χρονο.Δεν πηγαινουν μοναχα "τρελοι" στους επαγγελματιες.Αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να πατε μαζι σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον?Να αρχισετε να ψαχνεται απο κοινού λυσεις? Να μην νιωσει κι αυτος ασχημα οτι "στελνεις τον αρρωστο στο γιατρο" ,αλλα να του δωσεις με αυτον τον τροπο να καταλαβει το ποσο τον νοιαζεσαι κ τον αγαπας,κ πως θελεις να βοηθησεις να αλλαξει αυτη η κατασταση που σας φθειρει.
> Εχεις κατσει να του εξιστορησεις ηρεμα την συμπεριφορα του τον τελευταιο χρονο και το που θα μπορουσε να εχει οδηγησει αυτη(τους κινδυνους για τα μωρα αλλα κ για υγεια του ιδιου)? Ισως δεν εχει καν συνειδηοποιησει οτι φερεται ετσι,μεσα στη μαυριλα του.Ισως χρειαζεται να τον "ξυπνησεις",χωρις βεβαια να τον φορτωσεις ενοχες,αλλα με πολλη κατανοηση.


νι...ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, πένθος περνάει.
Μακάρι να πειστεί να πάει σε ψυχολόγο, αλλά και να πάει δεν πρόκειται να τον κάνει να μη περνάει την απώλεια.
Ίσα-ίσα που μπορεί να είναι ακόμη πιο οδυνηρό το "σκάψιμο" με έναν ειδικό.

----------


## niah

Θεοφανια αυτο ακριβως εξηγω.Δεν χρειαζεται καποιος να αφησει μια κατασταση να γινει παθολογική για να ζητησει βοηθεια η συμβουλη ειδικου.Πολλα πραγματα αν τα προλαβαιναμε πριν γινουν παθολογικα δεν θα γινομασταν οπως καταληξαμε να ειμαστε.Φυσικα ειναι βασικο να πεσει σε σωστο ειδικο κι οχι σε καποιον που θα κανει την κατασταση χειροτερα.
Βλεπεις οτι αυτο το πραγμα κραταει ενα χρονο τωρα,Δεν ειναι τοσο μικρο το διαστημα λοιπον.Και κατα τη διαρκεια αυτου εχει βαλει σε κινδυνο κ τον εαυτο του (με το ζαχαρο) κ το παιδι του.
Εγω δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα απολυτα φυσιολογικο να συμβαινει αυτο μετα απο ενα χρονο.Πως μπορει να "αδιαφορησει" κ να το δεχτει?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια αυτο ακριβως εξηγω.Δεν χρειαζεται καποιος να αφησει μια κατασταση να γινει παθολογική για να ζητησει βοηθεια η συμβουλη ειδικου.Πολλα πραγματα αν τα προλαβαιναμε πριν γινουν παθολογικα δεν θα γινομασταν οπως καταληξαμε να ειμαστε.Φυσικα ειναι βασικο να πεσει σε σωστο ειδικο κι οχι σε καποιον που θα κανει την κατασταση χειροτερα.
> Βλεπεις οτι αυτο το πραγμα κραταει ενα χρονο τωρα,Δεν ειναι τοσο μικρο το διαστημα λοιπον.Και κατα τη διαρκεια αυτου εχει βαλει σε κινδυνο κ τον εαυτο του (με το ζαχαρο) κ το παιδι του.
> Εγω δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα απολυτα φυσιολογικο να συμβαινει αυτο μετα απο ενα χρονο.Πως μπορει να "αδιαφορησει" κ να το δεχτει?


έχεις χάσει κάποιον δικό σου? (εννοω μητέρα πατέρα).

----------


## deleted-member141015

Θεοφανία μου εδώ θα διαφωνήσω... Ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν μοιάζει να είναι απλά σε φάση πένθους. Κι έτσι να ήταν, υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι ειδικευμένοι σε θέματα απώλειας πένθους, που οπωσδήποτε δεν έχουν στόχο ούτε το 'σκάψιμο', ούτε το να κάνουν κάποιον να μην περνάει την απώλεια. Όμως εδώ δεν μιλάμε για κάτι τέτοιο κι η Angela έχει δίκιο να ανησυχεί. 

Μπορεί το πένθος να είναι η αφετηρία μιας κατάθλιψης, μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι επιβαρυντικοί παράγοντες (π.χ. χρόνιο πρόβλημα υγείας), όμως το βέβαιο είναι πως η περιγραφή που μας δίνει η Angela παραπέμπει σε σημαντική και άμεση ανάγκη βοήθειας από ειδικό, έστω και μόνο για την ίδια αρχικά, αν ο ίδιος δεν κινητοποιείται εύκολα, πράγμα λογικό. Σαφώς κάθε πένθος δεν οδηγεί σε κατάθλιψη ή άλλη παθολογία, όμως εδώ είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή πιθανότητα κι επιπλέον υπάρχουν σημαντικές συνέπειες στην καθημερινή λειτουργικότητα και συνολικά στην οικογένεια.

Angela, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έχει γράψει η niah μέχρι στιγμής. Και απευθύνσου σε ένα ψυχολόγο εσύ εφόσον δεις ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να χειριστείς την κατάσταση.

----------


## niah

......ντιλιτ........

----------


## niah

> έχεις χάσει κάποιον δικό σου? (εννοω μητέρα πατέρα).


Ναι Θεοφανια.

Το πενθος ειναι φυσιολογικο να διαρκει καποιους μηνες κανονικά.Η απωλεια παντα θα υπαρχει και κανεις δεν το αμφιβητει αυτο.Αλλα αν μετα απο καποιο καιρο δεν εχει προχωρησει ο ανθρωπος που θρηνει αστα να παμε.Θα ημασταν ολοι τωρα ζομπι που κυκλοφορουν.Θα τελειωνε η ζωη μας εκει.
Αν απλα το λες απο τη δικη σου εμπειρια τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι και σε σενα αν κρατησε χρονια οπως λες δεν κατεληξε να ηταν παθολογικό?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία μου εδώ θα διαφωνήσω... Ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν μοιάζει να είναι απλά σε φάση πένθους. Κι έτσι να ήταν, υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι ειδικευμένοι σε θέματα απώλειας πένθους, που οπωσδήποτε δεν έχουν στόχο ούτε το 'σκάψιμο', ούτε το να κάνουν κάποιον να μην περνάει την απώλεια. Όμως εδώ δεν μιλάμε για κάτι τέτοιο κι η Angela έχει δίκιο να ανησυχεί. 
> 
> Μπορεί το πένθος να είναι η αφετηρία μιας κατάθλιψης, μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι επιβαρυντικοί παράγοντες (π.χ. χρόνιο πρόβλημα υγείας), όμως το βέβαιο είναι πως η περιγραφή που μας δίνει η Angela παραπέμπει σε σημαντική και άμεση ανάγκη βοήθειας από ειδικό, έστω και μόνο για την ίδια αρχικά, αν ο ίδιος δεν κινητοποιείται εύκολα, πράγμα λογικό. Σαφώς κάθε πένθος δεν οδηγεί σε κατάθλιψη ή άλλη παθολογία, όμως εδώ είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή πιθανότητα κι επιπλέον υπάρχουν σημαντικές συνέπειες στην καθημερινή λειτουργικότητα και συνολικά στην οικογένεια.
> 
> Angela, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έχει γράψει η niah μέχρι στιγμής. Και απευθύνσου σε ένα ψυχολόγο εσύ εφόσον δεις ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να χειριστείς την κατάσταση.


θα διαφωνήσω και γω.... :Smile: 

το πένθος έχει διάφορες διαβαθμίσεις και πολλά-πολλά στάδια.
Ένα από αυτά είναι το να λειτουργείς αυτοκαταστροφικά, κάτι που ο άντρας της Άντζελας κάνει με το διαβήτη του.
Όσο και να τον πιέσει, σε όσους ψυχολόγους και αν πάει, αν δεν κάνει τον κύκλο της η πληγή, δεν πρόκειται να κλείσει ποτέ και δεν έχει κανείς, (εκτός από αυτόν) τη δύναμη να το κάνει.
Επειδή έχω περάσει ακριβώς την ίδια περίπτωση, θεωρώ πως η συνεχή πίεση από την άντζελα να τελειώνει μια ώρα γρηγορότερα με το θέμα, μπορεί να κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στη σχέση τους, καθώς εκείνος δεν θα "δει" το ενδιαφέρον της αλλά το ότι δεν είναι δίπλα του.

----------


## niah

Μα ποιος μιλησε για πιεση κλπ? Ποιος μιλησε για εξαναγκασμο?Κανε τον κοπο κι εσυ να ξαναδιαβασεις τα μηνυματα μας.
Της ειπαμε μαλιστα οτι αν δεν δεχεται εκεινος,ισως θα ηταν καλο να παει η ιδια για να μαθει τροπους ωστε να τον προσεγγισει και να τον βοηθησει,κ να βοηθηθει κι η ιδια.Γινεται να τον αφηνει να το περναει μονος του ολο αυτο?Πόσο μαλλον οταν εμπλεκονται και τα παιδια στη μεση?
Οπωσδηποτε ο ιδιος θα το ξεπερασει αλλα μπορει καποιος να τον βοηθησει ή να τον καθοδηγησει να βρει αυτη τη δυναμη.Κι αυτη θα μπορουσε να ειναι η Αγγελα.
Μαλλον παρερμηνευεις τα λεγομενα μας.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Όχι Θεοφανία... Επέτρεψέ μου αλλά η κάθε περίπτωση διαφέρει. Μπορεί να αναγνωρίζουμε δικά μας βιώματα στην εμπειρία των άλλων, η βαρύτητα όμως και η συνολική εικόνα για τον καθένα, καθώς και ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι διαφορετικός, καθώς βέβαια και οι υπόλοιπες συνθήκες της ζωής. Και μπορεί κάποιος να ξεπερνά τελικά μόνος, όχι μόνο το πένθος, αλλά ακόμα και μια βαριά κατάθλιψη σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει για όλους.

Αναμφισβήτητα χρειάζεται υπομονή και κατανόηση από την άντζελα και ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που μιλάμε για απλό στάδιο του πένθους, δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει 'μια ώρα γρηγορότερα'. Δεν αρκεί όμως εδώ η υπομονή και η κατανόηση χωρίς την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση. Ναι η βιασύνη μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά, εδώ όμως υπάρχει και μια πολύ σοβαρή πιθανότητα που δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε, να υπάρχουν πολύ δυσμενέστερες συνέπειες σε κάθε μέλος της οικογένειας ξεχωριστά και φυσικά στον ίδιο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> .....ισως θα ηταν καλο να παει η ιδια για να μαθει τροπους ωστε να τον προσεγγισει και να τον βοηθησει,κ να βοηθηθει κι η ιδια.Γινεται να τον αφηνει να το περναει μονος του ολο αυτο?Πόσο μαλλον οταν εμπλεκονται και τα παιδια στη μεση?
> Οπωσδηποτε ο ιδιος θα το ξεπερασει αλλα μπορει καποιος να τον βοηθησει ή να τον καθοδηγησει να βρει αυτη τη δυναμη.Κι αυτη θα μπορουσε να ειναι η Αγγελα.


Ναι, συμφωνώ πολύ σε αυτό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ναι Θεοφανια.
> 
> Το πενθος ειναι φυσιολογικο να διαρκει καποιους μηνες κανονικά.
> 
> *Όχι, ακόμη και τον σκύλο σου να χάσεις, θέλει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο από κάτι μήνες. Μιλάμε για τη μητέρα του η οποία έφυγε πολύ νέα.* 
> 
> 
> Η απωλεια παντα θα υπαρχει και κανεις δεν το αμφιβητει αυτο.Αλλα αν μετα απο καποιο καιρο δεν εχει προχωρησει ο ανθρωπος που θρηνει αστα να παμε.Θα ημασταν ολοι τωρα ζομπι που κυκλοφορουν.Θα τελειωνε η ζωη μας εκει.
> 
> ...


Έχεις χάσει σίγουρα κάποιον δικό σου? Και αν ναι, μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις με πόση ευκολία το ξεπέρασες σε κάποιους μήνες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Όχι Θεοφανία... Επέτρεψέ μου αλλά η κάθε περίπτωση διαφέρει. Μπορεί να αναγνωρίζουμε δικά μας βιώματα στην εμπειρία των άλλων, η βαρύτητα όμως και η συνολική εικόνα για τον καθένα, καθώς και ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι διαφορετικός, καθώς βέβαια και οι υπόλοιπες συνθήκες της ζωής. Και μπορεί κάποιος να ξεπερνά τελικά μόνος, όχι μόνο το πένθος, αλλά ακόμα και μια βαριά κατάθλιψη σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει για όλους.
> 
> 
> *Μα εννοείται πως μιλάω για μένα και τίποτα δεν είναι πανάκεια, ειδικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Παρόλα αυτά, σύμφωνα με όσα μας έχει πει η άντζελα, ο άντρας της περνάει φάση πένθους και η ίδια τον αντιμετωπίζει εντελώς φυσιολογικά σα να είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος. Δεν είναι και σίγουρα δεν θα ξαναβρεί τον εαυτό του με κάποιον που του γκρινιάζει να επιστρέψει και τον θεωρεί "προβληματικό" .*
> 
> Αναμφισβήτητα χρειάζεται υπομονή και κατανόηση από την άντζελα και ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που μιλάμε για απλό στάδιο του πένθους, δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει 'μια ώρα γρηγορότερα'. Δεν αρκεί όμως εδώ η υπομονή και η κατανόηση χωρίς την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση. Ναι η βιασύνη μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά, εδώ όμως υπάρχει και μια πολύ σοβαρή πιθανότητα που δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε, να υπάρχουν πολύ δυσμενέστερες συνέπειες σε κάθε μέλος της οικογένειας ξεχωριστά και φυσικά στον ίδιο.
> 
> *Εδώ λέμε το ίδιο.*


*Και για να μη παρεξηγηθώ. Εγώ ήμουν αυτή που της είπα πως θα ήταν ευχής έργο να τον πείσει να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Παρόλα αυτά, αν δεν θέλει, και μόνο που τον πιέζει, μπορεί να χαλάσει ακόμη και η σχέση τους.*

----------


## niah

Δεν μ αρεσει καθολου το που πας τη συζητηση και πως απαξιωνεις μεσω ερωτησεων και παρομοιωσεων.
Εσυ λοιπον ησουν τυχερη και ειχες ανθρωπους διπλα σου που ηξεραν πως θα χειριστουν την κατασταση κ το θρηνο σου.Η κοπελα μπορει να μην ξερει τι να κανει και στην τελικη ο ανθρωπος αυτος δεν εισαι εσυ.Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι συμβαινει.Αλλα και μονο που σου λεει οτι αφησε το παιδι του μονο στο μπαλκονι να παιζει,απο μόνο του δειχνει οτι ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει να το αφησει η γυναικα του να εξελισσεται κανοντας την τυφλη.
Σου ξαναλεω οτι κανεις και πουθενα σ αυτο το θεμα δεν προτρεπει να κανει κατι με το ζορι,να τον πιεσει να τον κανει να το ξεπεταξει κι ολα αυτα που αναφερεις.
Εγω ειπα την αποψη μου απο εκει και περα ας ακουσει η Αγγελα κι αλλες αποψεις και μακαρι να επιλεξει τον σωστο δρομο οποιος κι αν ειναι αυτος.
Πριν ξανακανεις καποιο σχολιο φροντισε να εχεις κατανοησει τι γραφει ο αλλος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν μ αρεσει καθολου το που πας τη συζητηση και πως απαξιωνεις μεσω ερωτησεων και παρομοιωσεων.
> 
> *ίσως γιατί δεν έχεις απαντήσεις. 
> Σε ρώτησα πως διαπραγματευτηκες εσύ το δικό σου πένθος σε λίγους μήνες και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη απάντηση.*[/B]
> 
> Εσυ λοιπον ησουν τυχερη και ειχες ανθρωπους διπλα σου που ηξεραν πως θα χειριστουν την κατασταση κ το θρηνο σου.Η κοπελα μπορει να μην ξερει τι να κανει και στην τελικη ο ανθρωπος αυτος δεν εισαι εσυ.Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι συμβαινει.
> 
> *Δεν είχα δίπλα μου μια στρατιά ψυχολόγους που με χειρίζονταν όπως θα έπρεπε. Απλά ανθρώπους που με αγαπούσαν και είχαν την υπομονή να με ανεχτουν μέχρι να το ξεπεράσω. Κατανοώ το πρόβλημα της αντζελας και προσπαθώ να την προστατεύσω. Ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι άρρωστος. Πένθος περνάει.*
> 
> ...


........................................

----------


## niah

Καλο πασχα Θεοφανια..αυτο εχω να σου πω και ξερω ηδη την απαντηση σου,"Ωραιο επιχειρημα οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις.."
Στο μονο που θελω να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ειναι να μου υποδειξεις το σημειο στο οποιο λεω "να αρπαξει απ το αυτι τον ανθρωπο και να τον τρεξει στους ψυχολογους" ή που την προτρεπουμε "να τον κανει να ξεπεταξει το θεματακι του".Τιποτα αλλο.Τα υπολοιπα νομιζω ειναι σε θεση να τα κρινει η θεματοθετρια,μιας που η ιδια τα ζει.
Απο εκει κ περα θα σταματησω για να μην κανουμε αλλο ενα θεμα κω** μονο και μονο επειδη θελεις να διαφωνήσεις

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλο πασχα Θεοφανια..αυτο εχω να σου πω και ξερω ηδη την απαντηση σου,"Ωραιο επιχειρημα οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις.."
> Στο μονο που θελω να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ειναι να μου υποδειξεις το σημειο στο οποιο λεω "να αρπαξει απ το αυτι τον ανθρωπο και να τον τρεξει στους ψυχολογους" ή που την προτρεπουμε "να τον κανει ξεπεταξει το θεματακι του".Τιποτα αλλο.Τα υπολοιπα νομιζω ειναι σε θεση να τα κρινει η θεματοθετρια,μιας που η ιδια τα ζει.
> Απο εκει κ περα θα σταματησω για να μην κανουμε αλλο ενα θεμα κω** μονο και μονο επειδη θελεις να διαφωνήσεις


συγνώμη, γιατί ή εγώ δεν μιλώ ελληνικά ή εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις.
Σε ρώτησα στην αρχή του θέματος αν έχεις χάσει κάποιον δικό σου τύπου μητέρα ή πατέρα.
Μου απάντησες ναι.
Σε ρωτάω επί τρία ποστ, πως κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις την απώλεια τους μέσα σε λίγους μήνες.
Δεν μου απαντάς ποτέ σε αυτό, αλλά σε άσχετες κουβέντες με αποκορύφωμα αυτό το "καλό πάσχα" που επίσης δεν κατάλαβα. 
Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να μου πεις πως τα καταφερες?

----------


## niah

καλο πασχα = βγαζεις οτι συμπερασματα να ναι,τα οποια δεν αξιζει καν να σχολιασω.
Κι εγω θα επιμεινω να μου δειξεις τα σημεια που σου ζητησα μιας κ αυτος ειναι ο λογος της διαφωνιας μας.
Δεν θα κατσω να σου μιλησω για το πως "ξεπερασα" το δικο μου πενθος με τον τροπο που το ζητας.Ουτε θα κατσω να αναλυσω κατι τετοιο χαρην μιας διαφωνιας.
Απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω αυτο που σε ρωτησα μιας και το τονιζεις απ την αρχη σε καθε ποστ σου.Κατι που κι εγω σου λεω σε ολα μου τα τελευταια ποστ και εξακολουθεις να επιμενεις.Μηπως εγω δεν μιλω ελληνικα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> καλο πασχα = βγαζεις οτι συμπερασματα να ναι,τα οποια δεν αξιζει καν να σχολιασω.
> Κι εγω θα επιμεινω να μου δειξεις τα σημεια που σου ζητησα μιας κ αυτος ειναι ο λογος της διαφωνιας μας.
> Δεν θα κατσω να σου μιλησω για το πως "ξεπερασα" το δικο μου πενθος με τον τροπο που το ζητας.Ουτε θα κατσω να αναλυσω κατι τετοιο χαρην μιας διαφωνιας.
> Απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω αυτο που σε ρωτησα μιας και το τονιζεις απ την αρχη σε καθε ποστ σου.Κατι που κι εγω σου λεω σε ολα μου τα τελευταια ποστ και εξακολουθεις να επιμενεις.Μηπως εγω δεν μιλω ελληνικα?


ποιο είναι αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες, με ρώτησες και δεν σου απάντησα?

Γιατί δεν μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιον τρόπο ξεπέρασες εναν θάνατο σε λίγους μήνες?
Ίσως έτσι βοηθήσεις κάποιους να το χειριστούν καλύτερα.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη που έχασαν δικούς τους.
Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να διαβάσουν την ιστορία σου.

----------


## oboro

Θεοφανια κι εγω βρισκω καπως υπερβολικη την αντιδραση σου... Κατ' αρχην απο οσα διαβασα, δεν δωθηκε τοση εμφαση στη διαρκεια του πενθους, οση στα πολλα και ανησυχητικα που συμβαινουν σε αυτο το διαστημα. Λες οτι συχνα ειναι η αυτοκαταστροφικοτητα μερος του πενθους, υπαρχει διαφορα ομως αναμεσα στο να παραμελει κανεις τον εαυτο του και στο να αψηφα τον διαβητη η να μην εχει το νου του στα μικρα του παιδια. Με αυτο δεν θελω να πω οτι εχει σωνει και καλα κατι το νοσηρο αυτο που περναει ο αντρας της κοπελας, εχει ομως κατι το αρκετα ανησυχητικο που δικαιολογημενα θα μπορουσε να την ωθησει στο να αναζητησει συμβουλες και ναι γιατι οχι, βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο. Πουθενα δεν ειδα προτροπες να συρει το συζυγο της η Αγγελα στους ειδικους, ουτε καμια προσπαθεια παθολογιοποιησης.

Επισης χωρις παρεξηγηση βρισκω αδιακριτη την ερωτηση σου προς τη niah, προσωπικα, αν εχει χασει καποιον... Και ναι, μου πεφτει λογος οπως και σε οποιονδηποτε συμμετεχει σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης, γιατι δινεται η εντυπωση πως ο μονος τροπος να διαφωνησει κανεις μαζι σου ειναι πρωτα να εχει χασει καποιον, και μετα να εχει απαντησει ικανοποιητικα στις ερωτησεις σου για το πως ακριβως το ξεπερασε. Το θεμα του θρεντ ομως δεν ειναι το πενθος του καθενος που απανταει εδω. Ουσιαστικα δεν ειναι ουτε το πενθος του αντρα της Αγγελας, αλλα το τι μπορει να κανει για την κατασταση που εχει δημιουργηθει με τη συμπεριφορα του το τελευταιο διαστημα. Η οποια ναι, μαλλον συνδεεται με το πενθος, δεν ειναι ομως δικη μας δουλεια να το αξιολογησουμε ως νοσηρο η οχι ποσο μαλιστα κρινοντας απο τις εμπειριες τις δικες μας. Τωρα παλι το να απαιτουμε απο καποιον που διαφωνει με εμας να δωσει λεπτομερειες για το δικο του πενθος, η ακομη και να αναφερει το γεγονος του βιωματος του σαν επιχειρημα, νομιζω παει πολυ. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να συγκρινουμε πενθη στο θρεντ της κοπελας...

----------


## niah

"Στο μονο που θελω να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ειναι να μου υποδειξεις το σημειο στο οποιο λεω "να αρπαξει απ το αυτι τον ανθρωπο και να τον τρεξει στους ψυχολογους" ή που την προτρεπουμε "να τον κανει να ξεπεταξει το θεματακι του".Τιποτα αλλο."
Σ αυτο αναφερομαι.
Επισης δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε σε *λιγους* μηνες..Ειπα οτι η απωλεια μπορει να ειναι παντοτινη.Αυτη η ενταση του πενθους όμως λογικά,στον ενα χρονο εχει μειωθει.Κι η κοπελα αναφερεται σε καποιες ακραιες καταστασεις κι οχι απλα σε θλιψη που θα ηταν λογικο να υπαρχει ακομα.
Εσυ τι προτεινεις?Να το αφησει ετσι κανοντας οτι δεν τρεχει καστανο?Βλεπεις οτι η ολη κατασταση επηρεαζει τη ζωη ολης της οικογενειας.
Γιατι απ το πρωτο σου μνμα κρινοντας λεμε σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα.Δεν καταλαβαινω τι παρερμηνευσες..
Επισης δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι αρρωστος.Ειπα οτι θα ηταν το ιδανικο να καναμε κατι για τα προβληματα μας την ωρα της εκκινησης τους(το συντομοτερο απ τη στιγμη που θα τα αντιληφθουμε τελος παντων) ωστε να μην καταληξουν *να γινουν* αρρωστα/παθολογικα.

Εναλλακτικα θα μπορουσες Θεοφανια να πεις στην Αγγελα πραγματα που βοηθησαν εσενα να διαχειριστεις κ να ξεπερασεις το πενθος σου,και ποιες συμπεριφορες σε βοηθησαν τοτε(ωστε να παρει μια ιδεα),παρα να επικεντρωνεσαι τοσο πολυ στη δικη μας διαφωνια,που δεν ευσταθει καν ο λογος αυτης.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Μα εννοείται πως μιλάω για μένα και τίποτα δεν είναι πανάκεια, ειδικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Παρόλα αυτά, σύμφωνα με όσα μας έχει πει η άντζελα, ο άντρας της περνάει φάση πένθους και η ίδια τον αντιμετωπίζει εντελώς φυσιολογικά σα να είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος. Δεν είναι και σίγουρα δεν θα ξαναβρεί τον εαυτό του με κάποιον που του γκρινιάζει να επιστρέψει και τον θεωρεί "προβληματικό" .


Ναι, εννοείται πως δεν είναι σε αυτή τη φάση ο 'ίδιος' άνθρωπος και πολύ λογικά χρειάζεται και κάποια διαφορετική υποστήριξη και δεν μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει σε πράγματα που παλιά μπορούσε, ούτε να νιώσει όπως ένιωθε. Η διαφωνία μου όμως έγκειται σε αυτό ακριβώς που λες, στη βεβαιότητα δηλαδή ότι περνάει 'φάση πένθους' ή σε αυτό που λες παρακάτω ότι 'δεν είναι άρρωστος, πένθος περνάει'. Βεβαίως και μπορεί να ΕΙΝΑΙ άρρωστος, με την έννοια κάποιας ψυχολογικής διαταραχής. Το ότι προηγήθηκε απώλεια δεν αναιρεί αυτή την πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα.

Πολλές φορές έχω πει σε ανθρώπους να μην παθολογικοποιούν φυσιολογικές καταστάσεις, όπως η στενοχώρια μετά από μια απώλεια και τις αλλαγές που συμβαίνουν στη φάση του πένθους, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε άνθρωπος που βιώνει τέτοια απώλεια είναι κατά τ' άλλα ΟΚ. Η κατάθλιψη για παράδειγμα δεν είναι σοβαρή μόνο όταν είναι 'αναίτια', ενώ αν έχει προηγηθεί απώλεια (ή ό,τι άλλο) την παραβλέπουμε και περιμένουμε να περάσει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> "Στο μονο που θελω να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ειναι να μου υποδειξεις το σημειο στο οποιο λεω "να αρπαξει απ το αυτι τον ανθρωπο και να τον τρεξει στους ψυχολογους" ή που την προτρεπουμε "να τον κανει να ξεπεταξει το θεματακι του".Τιποτα αλλο."
> 
> *αυτό προσπαθώ να πω μέσα από τη ΔΙΚΗ μου εμπειρία. Πως ειναι πίεση να προσπαθεις να στείλεις κάποιον στον ψυχολόγο αν ΔΕΝ θελει και πως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ξαναγυρίσει στους ίδιους ρυθμούς πριν την απώλεια ΑΝ ΔΕΝ το νιώθει.*
> 
> 
> Σ αυτο αναφερομαι.
> Επισης δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε σε *λιγους* μηνες..
> 
> 
> ...


..................................................

----------


## Angela_Lar

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την κατάθεση των εμπειριών σας και για τις συμβουλές σας.Η αλήθεια είναι πως ίσως και να τρομοκρατούμαι λίγο γιατί δεν έχω βρεθεί ποτέ στην κατάσταση του άντρα μου.Αν δεν το βιώσεις κάτι μόνος σου είναι αδύνατον να το κατανοήσεις πλήρως.Κι έχουμε και την τάση εμείς οι γυναίκες μερικές φορές από την πολλή αγάπη και προστασία να γινόμαστε φορτικές άθελά μας.Είναι ο τρόπος μας όμως να πούμε "νοιάζομαι για σένα" και μακάρι να παίρναμε και κάποιες απόψεις πάνω στο θέμα και από κυρίους.
Όταν γνωρίζεις κάποιον πολύ πολύ καιρό και είσαι πολύ δεμένος μαζί του,μπορείς να καταλάβεις από τις ενδείξεις αλλά και από διαίσθηση πολλές φορές εμείς οι γυναίκες πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Τον είδα μέσα σ'αυτόν τον χρόνο να περνάει διάφορες φάσεις,να πηγαίνει να καλυτερεύσει και να κατρακυλάει πάλι.Προσπαθώ να είμαι δίπλα του όσο μπορώ για να του σταθώ να το περάσει αλλά μερικές φορές με τον τρόπο του με κάνει πέρα,θέλει να το περάσει αυτό μόνος του κι έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το πράξει.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την σχέση μου κάνοντάς τον να νοιώθει οτι τον πιέζω ή οτι προσπαθώ να τον βγάλω "τρελό"στέλνοντάς τον σε ψυχολόγο θα κάνω αυτό που έγραψε μία από τις κυρίες.
Θα επισκεφτώ εγώ έναν γιατρό δίχως να το μάθει και θα του ζητήσω να καθοδηγήσει εμένα ως προς το τί πρέπει να κάνω για να τον βοηθήσω,ίσως και να μην πρέπει να τον βοηθήσω...?Τουλάχιστον εκείνος θα μου πεί τί να προσέξω,τί πράγματα θα παρατηρήσω που θα πρέπει τυχόν να με κάνουν να ανησυχήσω και τότε μόνο να επέμβω
Πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο να προβλέψεις πώς ένας άνθρωπος θα αντιδράσει στην απώλεια και στον πόνο,ακόμη κι αν πιστεύεις πως τον ξέρεις σαν την παλάμη του χεριού σου.Συμβαίνουν τελικά και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...Πολύ λεπτά ζητήματα και χρειάζονται πολύ λεπτό χειρισμό

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την κατάθεση των εμπειριών σας και για τις συμβουλές σας.Η αλήθεια είναι πως ίσως και να τρομοκρατούμαι λίγο γιατί δεν έχω βρεθεί ποτέ στην κατάσταση του άντρα μου.Αν δεν το βιώσεις κάτι μόνος σου είναι αδύνατον να το κατανοήσεις πλήρως.Κι έχουμε και την τάση εμείς οι γυναίκες μερικές φορές από την πολλή αγάπη και προστασία να γινόμαστε φορτικές άθελά μας.Είναι ο τρόπος μας όμως να πούμε "νοιάζομαι για σένα" και μακάρι να παίρναμε και κάποιες απόψεις πάνω στο θέμα και από κυρίους.
> Όταν γνωρίζεις κάποιον πολύ πολύ καιρό και είσαι πολύ δεμένος μαζί του,μπορείς να καταλάβεις από τις ενδείξεις αλλά και από διαίσθηση πολλές φορές εμείς οι γυναίκες πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Τον είδα μέσα σ'αυτόν τον χρόνο να περνάει διάφορες φάσεις,να πηγαίνει να καλυτερεύσει και να κατρακυλάει πάλι.Προσπαθώ να είμαι δίπλα του όσο μπορώ για να του σταθώ να το περάσει αλλά μερικές φορές με τον τρόπο του με κάνει πέρα,θέλει να το περάσει αυτό μόνος του κι έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το πράξει.
> Επειδή δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την σχέση μου κάνοντάς τον να νοιώθει οτι τον πιέζω ή οτι προσπαθώ να τον βγάλω "τρελό"στέλνοντάς τον σε ψυχολόγο θα κάνω αυτό που έγραψε μία από τις κυρίες.
> Θα επισκεφτώ εγώ έναν γιατρό δίχως να το μάθει και θα του ζητήσω να καθοδηγήσει εμένα ως προς το τί πρέπει να κάνω για να τον βοηθήσω,ίσως και να μην πρέπει να τον βοηθήσω...?Τουλάχιστον εκείνος θα μου πεί τί να προσέξω,τί πράγματα θα παρατηρήσω που θα πρέπει τυχόν να με κάνουν να ανησυχήσω και τότε μόνο να επέμβω
> Πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο να προβλέψεις πώς ένας άνθρωπος θα αντιδράσει στην απώλεια και στον πόνο,ακόμη κι αν πιστεύεις πως τον ξέρεις σαν την παλάμη του χεριού σου.Συμβαίνουν τελικά και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...Πολύ λεπτά ζητήματα και χρειάζονται πολύ λεπτό χειρισμό


είναι πολύ σοφή η απόφαση σου.
Πήγαινε χωρίς φυσικά να μάθει ο ίδιος τίποτα.
Έχει αρκετά στο κεφάλι του για να αντέξει πως είναι και προβληματικός επειδή πενθεί τη μητέρα του.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά... :Smile:

----------


## crazy_diamond

Angela, 

συμφωνώ με αυτά που ήδη αναφέρθηκαν, σχετικά δηλαδή με την κατανόηση που πρέπει να δείξεις και σχετικά με τη δική σου πρωτοβουλία να απευθυνθείς σε έναν ειδικό -αφού ο σύζυγός σου δεν τον κάνει- ώστε να σε υποστηρίξει και να σε καθοδηγήσει όσον αφορά στο πώς θα βοηθήσεις το σύντροφό σου και πώς θα αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάσταση αυτή μέσα στην οικογένεια.

Πάντως το πένθος δεν είναι γρίπη. Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ χρόνος που κρατάει και φυσικά το πένθος δεν ''περνάει''. 
Είναι μια διαδικασία που *ολοκληρώνεται*. Φυσικά και διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά είναι ένα θέμα λεπτό. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω, λοιπόν, προς τι ο εκνευρισμός στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα.

niah, 
αυτή η διαφωνία θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά, ακόμα και θεραπευτικά αν γινόταν διάλογος χωρίς ειρωνείες, και όχι δε θεωρώ ότι το θέμα θα γίνει «κω***» όπως λες, αν είμαστε πιο δεκτικοί και ίσως αν παραθέταμε ο καθένας και κάτι από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία. 
Ίσως μάλιστα αυτό να βοηθούσε και την Angela, ιδίως αν η ίδια δεν έχει βιώσει μια τέτοια απώλεια.
Προσωπικά, διαφωνώ με αυτό «_Το πενθος ειναι φυσιολογικο να διαρκει καποιους μηνες κανονικά_», από την άποψη πως το θέτεις ως ''φυσιολογικό'' και ''κανονικά''. Στη δική μου περίπτωση -π.χ.- μου πήρε μερικούς μήνες για να περάσω στο θρήνο, όχι να ολοκληρωθεί κιόλας το πένθος..

----------


## oboro

Υ.Γ. ουτε εγω πιστευω οτι το πενθος περναει "φυσιολογικα" μετα απο μερικους μηνες... Καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη.

----------


## niah

Μπραβο Αγγελα.
Σορρι που το συνεχιζω αλλα δεν αντεχω.Με την αποφαση σου απαντας αθελα σου και στη Θεοφανια οτι δεν ειπε κανεις μας να πιεσεις ή να εξαναγκασεις τον αντρα σου να παει με το ζορι στο γιατρο...
Εαν το συμπερασμα σου Θεοφανια απ οσα ειπωθηκαν ειναι αυτο και επιπροσθετα οτι προσπαθουμε να βγαλουμε τον ανθρωπο προβληματικο..τι να πω?
Σ αυτο που θα συμφωνήσω ειναι στο "μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα".Και να καταφερει να βρει οσο πιο συντομα γινεται τον εαυτο του ξανα.
Υπομονη,δυναμη και κατανοηση.
Καλο βραδυ

----------


## oboro

> αυτή η διαφωνία θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά, ακόμα και θεραπευτικά αν γινόταν διάλογος χωρίς ειρωνείες, και όχι δε θεωρώ ότι το θέμα θα γίνει «κω***» όπως λες, αν είμαστε πιο δεκτικοί και ίσως αν παραθέταμε ο καθένας και κάτι από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία. 
> Ίσως μάλιστα αυτό να βοηθούσε και την Angela, ιδίως αν η ίδια δεν έχει βιώσει μια τέτοια απώλεια.


Οπως εγραψα και πριν, δε συμφωνω με αυτο... Οχι πως το θεμα θα γινοταν κ***ς αν καποια μελη κατεθεταν τις εμπειριες τους, φυσικα - αν κι αυτο απεχει αρκετα απο την _απαίτηση_ να κατατεθουν απο τον αλλον, που νομιζω οτι αυτο συνεβη εδω πριν λιγο.

Κατα τα αλλα αισθανομαι οτι η ουσια ειναι η Αγγελα να σκεφτει σοβαρα και το θεμα του ειδικου, οχι γιατι το πενθος του αντρα της μπορει να ειναι "ΧΥΖ" αλλα γιατι γενικα, συνολικα, εχουν εμφανιστει ολα αυτα στη συμπεριφορα του το τελευταιο διαστημα - σαν να εχει γινει αλλος ανθρωπος. Και νομιζω οτι μια συζητηση για το πενθος του καθενος, και πως αντεδρασε και πως το χειριστηκε, θα εβαζε το θρηνο στο επικεντρο τη στιγμη που δεν γνωριζουμε πως εμπλεκεται στην περιπτωση της Αγγελας και του αντρα της. Νομιζω αλλωστε οτι ο ειδικος θα μπορει να τη συμβουλεψει πολυ πιο υπευθυνα για το τι συμβαινει, συχνα η πιο σπανια, και σε περιπτωσεις που ο θρηνος εχει κατι το νοσηρο. Δεν ξερω πως οι διαφορετικες ιστοριες ολων μας θα βοηθουσαν στο να ξεκαθαριστει κατι, νομιζω οτι θα τροφοδοτουσαν τον προβληματισμο της με ενα σωρο "πιθανα σεναρια" για το πενθος. Απλως το βρισκω προωρο να συζητηθει κατι τετοιο με αυτον τον τροπο... Αποψη μου παντα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εαν το συμπερασμα σου Θεοφανια απ οσα ειπωθηκαν ειναι αυτο και επιπροσθετα οτι προσπαθουμε να βγαλουμε τον ανθρωπο προβληματικο..τι να πω?


*Το συμπέρασμα μου (δυστυχώς), είναι πως δεν έχεις περασει ποτέ πένθος και σε μια προσπάθεια να επιβάλλεις την άποψη σου, είπες ψέμματα.
Λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμά μου.*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οχι πως το θεμα θα γινοταν κ***ς αν καποια μελη κατεθεταν τις εμπειριες τους, φυσικα - αν κι αυτο απεχει αρκετα απο την _απαίτηση_ να κατατεθουν απο τον αλλον, που νομιζω οτι αυτο συνεβη εδω...


, 

δεν είναι απάιτηση αγαπητέ ομπόρο.....(καλώς ξανά ήρθες μπαι δε γουει)
Αν εσύ γράψεις σε ένα θέμα πως έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και πως δεν μπορείς να τους ξεπεράσεις και γω σου πω: "τι λες καλέ? εγώ τους ξεπέρασα αμέσως".
Δεν θα αναπτύξεις αμέσως ενδιαφέρον να μάθεις πως εγώ τους ξεπέρασα και συ ταλαιπωρείσαι χρόνια?
Το ίδιο είναι.
Σκέψου το.

----------


## niah

> Angela, 
> 
> 
> niah, 
> αυτή η διαφωνία θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά, ακόμα και θεραπευτικά αν γινόταν διάλογος χωρίς ειρωνείες, και όχι δε θεωρώ ότι το θέμα θα γίνει «κω***» όπως λες, αν είμαστε πιο δεκτικοί και ίσως αν παραθέταμε ο καθένας και κάτι από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία. 
> Ίσως μάλιστα αυτό να βοηθούσε και την Angela, ιδίως αν η ίδια δεν έχει βιώσει μια τέτοια απώλεια.
> Προσωπικά, διαφωνώ με αυτό «[I*]Το πενθος ειναι φυσιολογικο να διαρκει καποιους μηνες κανονικά[/I]», από την άποψη πως το θέτεις ως ''φυσιολογικό'' και ''κανονικά''. Στη δική μου περίπτωση -π.χ.- μου πήρε μερικούς μήνες για να περάσω στο θρήνο, όχι να ολοκληρωθεί κιόλας το πένθος*..


Αυτο εννοουσα crazy diamond.Oτι η ενταση του πενθους,ο θρηνος οπως αναφερεις,σε ενα τετοιο χρονικο διαστημα εχει αποδυναμωθει καπως.Δεν ειναι στην ιδια ενταση.Λαθος επιλογη λεξεων.Αν αυτος ηταν ο ολος λογος της διαφωνιας λοιπον ζητω συγγνωμη,Αλλα αυτο εννοουσα εξ αρχης βασιζομενη οτι οι καταστασεις που περιγραφονται στο αρχικο ποστ,μοιαζουν αρκετα εντονες.
Η ειρωνια δεν ξεκινησε απο εμενα,κι επειδη επι καποια συνεχομενα ποστ γινοταν διαλογος διαφωνιας μεταξυ εμου και της Θεοφανιας,θεωρησα οτι το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει(καθως αυτη η συζητηση δεν ειχε να προσφερει κατι στην θεματοθετρια)εξου και ο συγκεκριμενος χαρακτηρισμος.




> *Το συμπέρασμα μου (δυστυχώς), είναι πως δεν έχεις περασει ποτέ πένθος και σε μια προσπάθεια να επιβάλλεις την άποψη σου, είπες ψέμματα.
> Λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμά μου.*


Συγχαρητηρια για τη μεθοδο σου να βγαζεις συμπερασματα.Εαν οι λαθος λεξεις σε οδηγησαν σε αυτο οκ.Αν ουτε με την παραπανω διευκρινηση καταλαβαινεις τι ηθελα να πω,δεν χρειαζεται να το συνεχισω.




> , 
> 
> δεν είναι απάιτηση αγαπητέ ομπόρο.....(καλώς ξανά ήρθες μπαι δε γουει)
> Αν εσύ γράψεις σε ένα θέμα πως έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και πως δεν μπορείς να τους ξεπεράσεις και γω σου πω: "τι λες καλέ? εγώ τους ξεπέρασα αμέσως".
> Δεν θα αναπτύξεις αμέσως ενδιαφέρον να μάθεις πως εγώ τους ξεπέρασα και συ ταλαιπωρείσαι χρόνια?
> Το ίδιο είναι.
> Σκέψου το.


 Ναι θεοφανια ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο! ο.τι να ναι..

----------


## crazy_diamond

oboro, 

δε νομίζω ότι υποστήριξα την άποψη να αναφέρουμε όλοι όσοι έχουμε βιώσει απώλεια - πένθος τη δική μας ιστορία. 
Σημείωσα ότι ίσως να λειτουργούσε θεραπευτικά μια τέτοια προοπτική μέσα στο γενικότερο διάλογο.

Επίσης, η ένστασή μου ήταν στην ειρωνεία. 
Μπορεί κι εσύ να μη συμφωνείς με την άποψή μου, αλλά δεν είδα να μου γράφεις πουθενά «καλό πάσχα»!
Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά που γράφει, βέβαια, και στην τελική μπορεί σαφώς και να μην ανταποκριθεί σε μια ''απαίτηση'' κάποιου άλλου μέλους αν ο ίδιος δεν το επιθυμεί. Καλό είναι, όμως, να μην απαντάμε κατευθείαν με ειρωνεία, ιδίως σε ζητήματα τόσο λεπτά.

----------


## oboro

> , 
> 
> δεν είναι απάιτηση αγαπητέ ομπόρο.....(καλώς ξανά ήρθες μπαι δε γουει)
> Αν εσύ γράψεις σε ένα θέμα πως έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και πως δεν μπορείς να τους ξεπεράσεις και γω σου πω: "τι λες καλέ? εγώ τους ξεπέρασα αμέσως".
> Δεν θα αναπτύξεις αμέσως ενδιαφέρον να μάθεις πως εγώ τους ξεπέρασα και συ ταλαιπωρείσαι χρόνια?
> Το ίδιο είναι.
> Σκέψου το.


Οχι, δεν μπορω να συγκρινω τους πανικους με την απωλεια και το πενθος σε αυτο το επιπεδο. Της διακριτικοτητας δηλαδη. Επισης κοιταζοντας το τελευταιο σου ποστ προς τη niah, βλεπω βιαζεσαι να κανεις υποθεσεις για το τι εχουν ζησει και χασει ανθρωποι που δεν ξερεις. Παρεμπιπτοντως ουτε εγω ξερω τη niah. Απλως εχω κανει και εγω το λαθος να νομιζω οτι μπορω να καταλαβαινω τι εχει χασει ο αλλος και πως αγνοωντας οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν πραγματα που απλουστατα _δεν γνωριζω, δεν ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω._

(Ευχαριστω για το welcome back, αν και γενικα περαστικος ειμαι απο εδω, μονιμα εδω και μηνες  :Smile: )

----------


## niah

> oboro, 
> 
> δε νομίζω ότι υποστήριξα την άποψη να αναφέρουμε όλοι όσοι έχουμε βιώσει απώλεια - πένθος τη δική μας ιστορία. 
> Σημείωσα ότι ίσως να λειτουργούσε θεραπευτικά μια τέτοια προοπτική μέσα στο γενικότερο διάλογο.
> 
> Επίσης, η ένστασή μου ήταν στην ειρωνεία. 
> Μπορεί κι εσύ να μη συμφωνείς με την άποψή μου, αλλά δεν είδα να μου γράφεις πουθενά «καλό πάσχα»!
> Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά που γράφει, βέβαια, και στην τελική μπορεί σαφώς και να μην ανταποκριθεί σε μια ''απαίτηση'' κάποιου άλλου μέλους αν ο ίδιος δεν το επιθυμεί. Καλό είναι, όμως, να μην απαντάμε κατευθείαν με ειρωνεία, ιδίως σε ζητήματα τόσο λεπτά.


crazy διαβασες το ποστ της θεοφανιας πριν απ το δικο μου στο οποιο αναφερω τη φραση που λες?Εσυ πως θα το επαιρνες?Καλοπροαιρετα?Για να μην αρχισω λοιπον να της απαντω αναλόγως ειπα να πεταξω τη συγκεκριμενη φραση ωστε να μην αναλυσω τα προηγουμενα συμπερασματα της.Για να μην γραψω χειροτερα εγραψα αυτο.,Μην μου λες λοιπον οτι εγω ξεκινησα την ειρωνια και την απαξιωση.Αυτο δεν το δεχομαι

----------


## oboro

> oboro, 
> 
> δε νομίζω ότι υποστήριξα την άποψη να αναφέρουμε όλοι όσοι έχουμε βιώσει απώλεια - πένθος τη δική μας ιστορία. 
> Σημείωσα ότι ίσως να λειτουργούσε θεραπευτικά μια τέτοια προοπτική μέσα στο γενικότερο διάλογο.
> 
> Επίσης, η ένστασή μου ήταν στην ειρωνεία. 
> Μπορεί κι εσύ να μη συμφωνείς με την άποψή μου, αλλά δεν είδα να μου γράφεις πουθενά «καλό πάσχα»!
> Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά που γράφει, βέβαια, και στην τελική μπορεί σαφώς και να μην ανταποκριθεί σε μια ''απαίτηση'' κάποιου άλλου μέλους αν ο ίδιος δεν το επιθυμεί. Καλό είναι, όμως, να μην απαντάμε κατευθείαν με ειρωνεία, ιδίως σε ζητήματα τόσο λεπτά.


Προσωπικα δεν ξερω αν ηταν ειρωνια ή εκνευρισμος/ενοχληση. Φυσικα και δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος κανεις να απαντησει - σε τιποτα. Αυτο ομως δεν λεει και τιποτα για αυτο ελεχθη η που απαιτηθη. Που προσωπικα το βρηκα πολυ αδιακριτο και πολυ υπερβολικο σαν απαιτηση, προκειμενου η αποψη του αλλου να εχει βαση. Κι αν η ειρωνια (?) ειναι καλυτερα να λειπει σε θεματα τοσο λεπτα, νομιζω η αδιακρισια και η απαιτηση κατ' επαναληψη για εξομολογηση επι τετοιων ακριβως λεπτων θεματων, ειναι περιττη πολλαπλα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αυτο εννοουσα crazy diamond.Oτι η ενταση του πενθους,ο θρηνος οπως αναφερεις,σε ενα τετοιο χρονικο διαστημα εχει αποδυναμωθει καπως.Δεν ειναι στην ιδια ενταση.Λαθος επιλογη λεξεων.Αν αυτος ηταν ο ολος λογος της διαφωνιας λοιπον ζητω συγγνωμη,Αλλα αυτο εννοουσα εξ αρχης βασιζομενη οτι οι καταστασεις που περιγραφονται στο αρχικο ποστ,μοιαζουν αρκετα εντονες.
> Η ειρωνια δεν ξεκινησε απο εμενα,κι επειδη επι καποια συνεχομενα ποστ γινοταν διαλογος διαφωνιας μεταξυ εμου και της Θεοφανιας,θεωρησα οτι το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει(καθως αυτη η συζητηση δεν ειχε να προσφερει κατι στην θεματοθετρια)εξου και ο συγκεκριμενος χαρακτηρισμος.
> 
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια για τη μεθοδο σου να βγαζεις συμπερασματα.Εαν οι λαθος λεξεις σε οδηγησαν σε αυτο οκ.Αν ουτε με την παραπανω διευκρινηση καταλαβαινεις τι ηθελα να πω,δεν χρειαζεται να το συνεχισω.
> 
> 
> Ναι θεοφανια ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο! ο.τι να ναι..



πάλι όμως τίποτα για τη ταμπακιέρα!

Σε ρωτάω εδώ και τρεις σελίδες πως ξεπέρασες πένθος σε ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ μηνες και συ συνεχίζεις να με ειρωνεύεσαι και να το πηγαίνεις στις "λαθος λέξεις" που παρερμήνευσα.
Μα δεν παρερμήνευσα τίποτα. Απλά σε ρωτάω.....αλλά απάντηση δεν θα πάρω...ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ...γιατί δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Remedy

υπερβαλεις ομπορο
συμφωνω με την κρειζι οτι ισως οι αποψεις οσων ειχαν ιδιαν πειρα μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν, οπως βοηθανε σε ολα τα θεματα οι αποψεις οσων εχουν σχετικες εμπειριες.
απο εκει και περα, οποιος δεν θελει να απαντησει η δεν εχει την εμεπιρια, λεει "δεν μουε χει συμβει" η " δεν θελω να σας πω". δεν βασανιστηκε κανεις,...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οχι, δεν μπορω να συγκρινω τους πανικους με την απωλεια και το πενθος σε αυτο το επιπεδο. 
> 
> *πάλι καλά.
> Γι αυτό έφερα ως παράδειγμα κάτι τόσο λαιτ. Δεν μπορει ο καθένας να κάνει τον ειδήμονα σε κάτι που ΔΕΝ εχει ζήσει. Ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητή.*
> 
> Της διακριτικοτητας δηλαδη. 
> 
> *Διακριτικότητα ως προς τι? Στο ότι ζήτησα απο τη νι να μου πει τον τρόπο που ξεπέρασε το χαμό ενός γονιού της τόσο σύντομα? ίσα-ίσα που θα ήταν εκαπαιδευτικό για τα μέλη του φόρουμ, (αν υπήρχε).*
> 
> ...


..............................

----------


## Angela_Lar

Δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση το θέμα μου να γίνει αιτία προστριβών.Και πραγματικά ο λόγος της εγγραφής μου είναι το ότι βρίσκομαι στα χαμένα και ήθελα να ακούσω διαφορετικές απόψεις που θα με βοηθήσουν να καταλήξω κάπου.Γι'αυτό υπάρχουν και τα φόρουμ εξάλλου,συζήτηση να γίνεται.Έτσι κι αλλιώς κανένας μας δεν είναι ειδικός δίνοντας την ιδανική λύση,αν αυτή υπάρχει ,αλλά δεν υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερο σχολείο από την ίδια τη ζωή.Οι απόψεις σας για μένα μετράνε πολύ.
Και μιας και παρατήρησαοτι υπάρχει και κάποιος κύριος στην παρέα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, έτσι εντελώς στατιστικά,ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις βιώσει απώλεια,σαν άντρας,δυνητικά τί θα ήθελες απ΄την σύντροφό σου να κάνει σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση?Ποιά συμπεριφορά θα σε ενοχλούσε και ποιά θα σε βοηθούσε?Γιατί μπορεί όλοι άνθρωποι του Θεού να είμαστε αλλά και επιστημονικά τα δύο φύλα σκέφτονται και ενεργούν διαφορετικά πολλές φορές,διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.Από τον σύντομο συζυγικό μου βίο αυτό έχω καταλάβει

----------


## deleted-member141015

Έτσι κι αλλιώς η Άντζελα πήρε μια κατά τη γνώμη μου σωστή απόφαση να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό, έστω η ίδια καταρχήν. 

Παίρνω όμως αφορμή από το 'κάποιους μήνες' που συζητιέται σχετικά με το πένθος, για να πω ότι τα όρια ανάμεσα στο πένθος και την κατάθλιψη είναι συχνά δυσδιάκριτα. Αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις όπως
- η μεγάλη διάρκεια χωρίς βελτίωση
- η γενικευμένη καταθλιπτική διάθεση 
- η σημαντική έκπτωση της λειτουργικότητας
που παραπέμπουν σε κατάθλιψη κι όχι σε απλό πένθος.

Αυτό το λέω γενικά, αν και νομίζω πως από την περιγραφή της θεματοθέτριας υπάρχουν πολλά ανησυχητικά σημάδια.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση το θέμα μου να γίνει αιτία προστριβών.Και πραγματικά ο λόγος της εγγραφής μου είναι το ότι βρίσκομαι στα χαμένα και ήθελα να ακούσω διαφορετικές απόψεις που θα με βοηθήσουν να καταλήξω κάπου.Γι'αυτό υπάρχουν και τα φόρουμ εξάλλου,συζήτηση να γίνεται.Έτσι κι αλλιώς κανένας μας δεν είναι ειδικός δίνοντας την ιδανική λύση,αν αυτή υπάρχει ,αλλά δεν υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερο σχολείο από την ίδια τη ζωή.Οι απόψεις σας για μένα μετράνε πολύ.
> .....


πολυ σωστα αγγελα
και μην ανησυχεις, δεν εγινες καμια αιτια προστριβων....

----------


## niah

Ρεμεντι το θεμα εδω ποιο ακριβως ήταν?Ποιον εχει χασει η νιαχ?
Με τον τροπο που ρωταει η Θεοφανια καποια πραγματα (του στυλ "ελα πες μου ποιος σου πεθανε για να μπορω να παρω στα σοβαρα τα λογια σου"εσυ θα καθοσουν να της απαντησεις καθαρα και ψυχραιμα?Εγω μιλαω μοναχα με ειρωνια?Εγω απαξιωσα τον πονο του αλλου ή πραγματα ιερα συγκρινοντας τα με κατοικιδια και λεγοντας "δεν θες να απαντησεις γιατι δεν ξερεις τι να πεις?" Που βρισκομαστε?
Εαν θεοφανια με την διευκρυνηση του οτι λεγοντας "πενθος" εννοουσα ολη αυτην την ενταση κ το τρελο ψυχοπλακωμα που νιωθει καποιος τους πρωτους μηνες..τον θρηνο δλδ που αναφερει η κρειζι νταιμοντ,εξακολουθεις να μην καταλαβαινεις τι ηθελα να πω δεν εχω να σου απαντησω κατι παραπανω.ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ* που περιγραφει η κοπελα στο πρωτο της ποστ.Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ακομα?Εννοουσα οτι φυσιολογικα ενας ανθρωπος,δεν νιωθει στον ενα χρονο τον θρηνο που νιωθει καποιους -κι οχι λιγους- μηνες.Εδω δεν μιλαμε για εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι θλιμενος και "καπως δυσλειτουργικός".Αλλα καποιον που μετα απο ενα χρονο δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε βασικα πραγματα.Μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ρεμεντι το θεμα εδω ποιο ακριβως ήταν?Ποιον εχει χασει η νιαχ?
> Με τον τροπο που ρωταει η Θεοφανια(του στυλ καποια πραγματα "ελα πες μου ποιος σου πεθανε για να μπορω να παρω στα σοβαρα τα λογια σου"εσυ θα καθοσουν να της απαντησεις καθαρα και ψυχραιμα?Εγω μιλαω μοναχα με ειρωνια?Εγω απαξιωσα τον πονο του αλλου ή πραγματα ιερα συγκρινοντας τα με κατοικιδια και λεγοντας "δεν θες να απαντησεις γιατι δεν ξερεις τι να πεις?" Που βρισκομαστε?
> Εαν θεοφανια με την διευκρυνηση του οτι λεγοντας "πενθος" εννοουσα ολη αυτην την ενταση κ το τρελο ψυχοπλακωμα που νιωθει καποιος τους πρωτους μηνες..τον θρηνο δλδ που αναφερει η κρειζι νταιμοντ,εξακολουθεις να μην καταλαβαινεις τι ηθελα να πω δεν εχω να σου απαντησω κατι παραπανω.ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ* που περιγραφει η κοπελα στο πρωτο της ποστ.Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ακομα?Εννοουσα οτι φυσιολογικα ενας ανθρωπος,δεν νιωθει στον ενα χρονο τον θρηνο που νιωθει καποιους -κι οχι λιγους- μηνες.Εδω δεν μιλαμε για εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι θλιμενος και "καπως δυσλειτουργικός".Αλλα καποιον που μετα απο ενα χρονο δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε βασικα πραγματα.Μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα?


μπλα μπλα μπλα και ουσία τίποτα.
Να τα ξαναπώ λοιπόν μήπως και συννενοηθούμε.
Έθεσες τις απόψεις σου. Με βρήκαν αντίθετη ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ γιατί ένιωσα πως είσαι έξω από το χορό. Σε ρωτάω λοιπόν: έχεις χάσει κάποιον?
Μου λες ναι. Σε ξαναρωτάω λοιπόν: μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως ξεπέρασες το πένθος σε "κάποιους" μήνες?
Θα ξημερώσουμε και ακόμη θα εκτίθεσαι.

----------


## crazy_diamond

Ok, ας πούμε ότι κάποιος με ειρωνεύεται, ή με προκαλεί, ή τέλος πάντων μου γράφει με έναν τρόπο ο οποίος για κάποιο λόγο με ενοχλεί..
Μπορώ σαφέστατα να επιλέξω να μην του απαντήσω με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Μπορώ και να απαντήσω αλλιώς. Πάντως, όπως και αν απαντήσω παίρνω την ευθύνη όσων γράφων και του ύφους που χρησιμοποιώ, χωρίς μετά να δικαιολογούμαι ότι ''εκείνος το ξεκίνησε πρώτος''.

Όσον αφορά στη διακριτικότητα και την έλλειψη ειρωνείας, ναι, βοηθάνε και τα δύο σε λεπτά ζητήματα. 
Όμως, ας πούμε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ότι κάποιες δηλώσεις κάπως πιο απόλυτες για μια εμπειρία συγκεκριμένη μπορούν να ενοχλήσουν κάποιον, να πατήσουν κάποιο ευαίσθητο κουμπί του, και ο άλλος να _αντιδράσει_ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ όταν τέτοιες απόλυτες δηλώσεις, πχ ''το πένθος είναι _φυσιολογικό_ να κρατάει κάποιους μήνες κανονικά'' δεν ανταποκρίνονται και τόσο στην ''κανονική'' (?) πραγματικότητα, και όταν μάλιστα ο ίδιος το έχει βιώσει διαφορετικά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ok, ας πούμε ότι κάποιος με ειρωνεύεται, ή με προκαλεί, ή τέλος πάντων μου γράφει με έναν τρόπο ο οποίος για κάποιο λόγο με ενοχλεί..
> Μπορώ σαφέστατα να επιλέξω να μην του απαντήσω με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Μπορώ και να απαντήσω αλλιώς. 
> Πάντως, όπως και αν απαντήσω παίρνω την ευθύνη όσων γράφων και του ύφους που χρησιμοποιώ, χωρίς μετά να δικαιολογούμαι ότι ''εκείνος το ξεκίνησε πρώτος''.
> 
> Όσον αφορά στη διακριτικότητα και την έλλειψη ειρωνείας, ναι, βοηθάνε και τα δύο σε λεπτά ζητήματα. 
> Όμως, ας πούμε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ότι κάποιες δηλώσεις κάπως πιο απόλυτες για μια εμπειρία συγκεκριμένη μπορούν να ενοχλήσουν κάποιον, 
> να πατήσουν κάποιο ευαίσθητο κουμπί του, και ο άλλος να _αντιδράσει_ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ όταν τέτοιες απόλυτες δηλώσεις, πχ ''το πένθος είναι φυσιολογικό να κρατάει κάποιους μήνες κανονικά'' δεν ανταποκρίνονται και τόσο στην ''κανονική'' (?) πραγματικότητα, και όταν μάλιστα ο ίδιος το έχει βιώσει διαφορετικά.


γιατί όμως να χρειάζονται όλα μετάφραση?

 :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ* που περιγραφει η κοπελα στο πρωτο της ποστ...................
> Εννοουσα οτι φυσιολογικα ενας ανθρωπος,δεν νιωθει στον ενα χρονο τον θρηνο που νιωθει καποιους -κι οχι λιγους- μηνες.Εδω δεν μιλαμε για εναν ανθρωπο που ειναι θλιμενος και "καπως δυσλειτουργικός".Αλλα καποιον που μετα απο ενα χρονο δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε βασικα πραγματα.Μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα?


Πάντως βρε παιδιά, άσχετα με τη διάρκεια του πένθους στον καθένα, αυτό ακριβώς είναι ένα θέμα που διαφοροποιεί από το απλό πένθος, και που παραπέμπει σε ανάγκη βοήθειας και πιθανώς θεραπείας.

----------


## niah

Κρειζι ποιος σου ειπε οτι αρνουμαι την ευθυνη τον λεγομενων μου?Θεωρησα αδικο ομως να μιλησεις για ειρωνια και να σταθεις μονο σε μενα παραμεριζοντας τα λογια της Θεοφανιας που με οδηγησαν σ αυτην την ειρωνια προκειμενου να μην πω κατι χειροτερο.Δεν ειναι δικαιολογια, ειναι *εξηγηση*
Οσο για την απολυτοτητα της δηλωσεις μου αυτο εχω βιωσει αυτο εχω διαβασει,συγγνωμη αν ακουστηκε απολυτη αλλα εξακολουθω να την πιστευω..Μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα παυει να ειναι θρηνος και οδηγειται προς κατι αλλο.Γιατι θα πρεπει ενας ανθρωπος να το αφησει να γινει παθολογικο?Και γιατι στη συγγεκριμενη φαση δεν ειναι απολυτη η Θεοφανια που επιμενει οτι "αυτο ειναι", "τοσο κραταει" "δεν μπορεις να το νιωσεις" κι "αυτο πρεπει να κανεις".Δεν μ αρεσουν αυτες οι διακρισεις.
Θεοφανια ντροπη σου που εξακολουθεις να επιμενεις.Κι οχι τιποτα αλλο ειχαμε παρει μερος και οι δυο σε ενα αλλο σχετικο θεμα πριν κανα μηνα και ηξερες πολυ καλα τι συμβαινει.
Παντως αν δεν καταλαβαινεις ακομα και θες να στο κανω νιανια να στο κανω νιανια.

----------


## oboro

Ναι crazy, η αληθεια ειναι οτι με ενοχλησε πολυ περισσοτερο η αδιακρισια κατ' επαναληψη παρα η "ειρωνια" της απαντησης της niah, την οποια προσωπικα θεωρω δικαιολογημενη. Η συνεχεια δε νομιζω οτι με βγαζει υπερβολικο, ειδικα οταν βλεπω να βγαινουν συμπερασματα αυθαιρετα για το αν εχει βιωσει απωλεια η niah η οχι, πως αν εχει χασει κανεις καποιον δεν αντιδρα ετσι με τπτ κλπ. Ολο αυτο συνεχιζει ομολογουμενως να μου φαινεται περισσοτερο ενοχλητικο απ' το "καλο πασχα." Αληθεια, γιατι η σιωπη ειναι ενδεδειγμενη απεναντι στην αδιακρισια, αλλα οχι λιγος θυμος? Ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του λοιπον, και προσωπικα βρισκω εξ' ισου δικαιολογημενη τη σιωπη με την αγανακτηση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια ντροπη σου που εξακολουθεις να επιμενεις.Κι οχι τιποτα αλλο ειχαμε παρει μερος και οι δυο σε ενα αλλο σχετικο θεμα πριν κανα μηνα και ηξερες πολυ καλα τι συμβαινει.
> Παντως αν δεν καταλαβαινεις ακομα και θες να στο κανω νιανια να στο κανω νιανια.


ναι θα ήθελα πολυ να μου το κάνεις "νιανια".

Όχι, δεν ξέρω "πολυ καλά τι συμβαίνει" αλλιώς δεν θα σε ρωτούσα τόσες σελίδες.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση το θέμα μου να γίνει αιτία προστριβών.Και πραγματικά ο λόγος της εγγραφής μου είναι το ότι βρίσκομαι στα χαμένα και ήθελα να ακούσω διαφορετικές απόψεις που θα με βοηθήσουν να καταλήξω κάπου.Γι'αυτό υπάρχουν και τα φόρουμ εξάλλου,συζήτηση να γίνεται.Έτσι κι αλλιώς κανένας μας δεν είναι ειδικός δίνοντας την ιδανική λύση,αν αυτή υπάρχει ,αλλά δεν υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερο σχολείο από την ίδια τη ζωή.Οι απόψεις σας για μένα μετράνε πολύ.
> Και μιας και παρατήρησαοτι υπάρχει και κάποιος κύριος στην παρέα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, έτσι εντελώς στατιστικά,ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις βιώσει απώλεια,σαν άντρας,δυνητικά τί θα ήθελες απ΄την σύντροφό σου να κάνει σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση?Ποιά συμπεριφορά θα σε ενοχλούσε και ποιά θα σε βοηθούσε?Γιατί μπορεί όλοι άνθρωποι του Θεού να είμαστε αλλά και επιστημονικά τα δύο φύλα σκέφτονται και ενεργούν διαφορετικά πολλές φορές,διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.Από τον σύντομο συζυγικό μου βίο αυτό έχω καταλάβει


Αγγελα ειναι ευλογη η απορια σου αλλα ισως πολυ γενικη... Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη συμπεριφορα η σταση. Απο οσο γνωριζω, το πιο σημαντικο για να σταθουμε σε εναν κοντινο μας ανθρωπο που βιωνει μια απωλεια (ασχετως φυλου) ειναι να εχουμε μια εικονα και αισθηση για το πως βιωνει αυτο το πενθος ο ιδιος προσωπικα. Και αυτο θα μπορουσε να σε βοηθησει να το καταλαβεις ενας ειδικος, μιας και ο αντρας σου δειχνει να το βιωνει με τροπο ανησυχητικα επωδυνο και περιπλοκο. Πιθανο να χρειαστει για οσο βιωνει ολα αυτα να μαθεις και να τον ακους και να αφουγκραζεσαι τις αναγκες του με διαφορετικο τροπο απ' οτι μεχρι σημερα, μιας και εχουν αλλαξει τοσα πολλα μεσα του και στη συμπεριφορα του. Ενας ειδικος δηλαδη θα μπορουσε να εκτιμησει ολη αυτη την εικονα και να σε συμβουλεψει οχι μονο για την ενδεχομενη βαρυτητα της καταστασης αλλα και για τις αναγκες του αντρα σου σε αυτη τη δυσκολη περιοδο που διανυει. Ωστε να ξερεις κι εσυ περισσοτερα για το πως να του σταθεις ειτε χρειαζεται θεραπεια ειτε οχι.

----------


## niah

.................................................. ...........

----------


## crazy_diamond

niah και oboro, 

τοποθετηθήκατε, οκ, όπως όμως νομίζω ότι σαφέστατα τοποθετήθηκα κι εγώ.
Δεν πρόκειται περί διακρίσεων και στρατοπέδων.. είμαι μαζί σου, όχι είμαι με τον άλλον!

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που αντιδράω έναντι μια απόλυτης άποψης. 
Στο πρώτο ποστ που άφησα στο νήμα και έθιξα τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση, υποστήριξα ότι στη δική μου περίπτωση όχι μόνο δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί το πένθος μου σε κάποιους μήνες, αλλά χρειάστηκαν τόσοι μήνες για να αφεθώ επιτέλους σε αυτό, για να μπω στη διαδικασία! Στη δική μου περίπτωση. Καθόλου καθολικός υπερσυμπαντικός νόμος.

Συνεχίζω να επιμένω στην προσωπική ευθύνη του καθενός μας σχετικά με το πώς απαντάμε-γράφουμε.

Προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να συνεχιστεί ο διάλογος, όμως τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι προς το παρόν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω, απλά διαφέρουν οι οπτικές μας γωνίες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ΟΚ το θεμα ξεφυγε τελικα.Κι εφοσον η Θεοφανια τα θελει αναλυτικα να της τα πουμε αναλυτικα.
> Στη δικη μας απωλεια Θεοφανια στεκομασταν ο ενας στον αλλο με διαφορους τροπους.Ηταν εξισου επωδεινο για ολους μας,μιας κι ηταν απωλεια ολων μας.
> Η απωλεια λοιπον υπαρχει ακομα..Ο θρηνος ομως..τα πρωτα συμπτωματα των πρωτων μηνων δεν ειναι στην ιδια ενταση με το περασμα του χρονου.Ναι μου λειπει ακομα,σκεφτομαι ακομα πραγματα που θα μπορουσα να κανω γι αυτον και δεν εκανα,πραγματα που ηθελα να του δειξω,τον ονειρευομαι ακομα αλλα οχι δεν εχουμε τα ιδια ξεσπασματα με τον πρωτο καιρο.Τον αδερφο μου τον ειχε βγαλει στο να ψανχεται συνεχως σε γιατρους για αρρωστιες που σχετιζονταν συνηθως με την αρρωστεια που πηρε τον πατερα μου,την αδελφη μου σε ψυχωσικο επισοδειο, κι αλλα τετοια ομορφα.Πλεον ομως δεν κοιμομαστε ολοκληρη την ημερα για να ξεφυγουμε απ τον πονο,ουτε βαζουμε σε παιρετερω κινδυνους την υγεια μας και την ασφαλεια δικων μας ανθρωπων.
> Επιπλεον να σου πω οτι σ εμενα ηδη προυπηρχε η καταθλιψη αρα ειναι δυσκολο να ξεχωρισω ακριβως ποσα και ποια οφειλονταν στο πενθος και ποια στην πρωτερα μου κατασταση.Βλεπω ομως την εξελιξη ανθρωπων που δεν ειχαν ψυχολογικα προβληματα απο πριν κ πιστευω πως η κοπελα πρεπει να ξυπνησει με καποιον τον συντροφο της που πιθανον δεν αντιλαμβανεται ουτε ο ιδιος τι κανει.


Όλα αυτά λοιπόν που περιγραφεις πέρασαν σε "κάποιους" μήνες?
Όχι βέβαια.
Θελουν χρόνια. Θέλουν προσπάθεια και δουλειά. Θέλουν υπομονή και δύναμη.
Από την αρχή αυτη ήταν η διαφωνία μου και δεν μπήκες στον κόπο να την καταλάβεις.
Ο άντρας της αντζελας, δεν θρηνεί.........πενθεί. Δεν βαράει το κεφάλι του στον τοίχο, ψάχνει απαντήσεις, τιμωρεί τον εαυτό του, αδιαφορεί για την υγεία του και τα παιδιά του. Δεν τον νοιάζει τίποτα. Δεν μπορεί να τον κάνει χαρούμενο τίποτα. Νιώθει πως τίποτε δεν έχει πια νόημα.
Και κει δίπλα του, μια γυναίκα, (η γυναίκα του) προσπαθεί να μεταφράσει τη στάση του, προσπαθεί να βρει πως θα τον βοηθήσει και συ εκεί ακριβώς πετάγεσαι και λες, "μα είναι πολύς ένας χρόνος για να πενθει ακόμη".
Δεν ξέρω τι σχέσιη είχες με τον άνθρωπο που έχασες, αλλά εγώ στον ένα χρόνο δεν είχα καταλάβει ακόμη τι έγινε.
Πάντα φυσικα μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου.
Μακάρι να είχα τη δύναμη μετά από "κάποιους μήνες" να ζω σα να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## niah

Εαν δεν προκειται περι διακρισεων κρειζι τοτε αναφερουμε και τις δυο πλευρες και βλεπουμε τη συνολικη οπτικη του θεματος και δεν (κατα)κρινουμε μοναχα την μια πλευρα.Ετσι ναι,θα θεωρουσα οτι δεν προκειται για διακριση αλλα αντικειμενικη τοποθετηση.
Ξαναλεω οτι αν ακουστηκε απολυτη η αποψη μου,αναφερω αυτο που φυσιολογικα θα επρεπε να συμβαινει.Που θα ηταν καλο να συμβαινει εν πασση περιπτωση.Σε τετοια θεματα εννοειται οτι δεν υπαρχουν κανονες αλλα υπαρχει ενα σημειο που αρχιζεις και ανησυχεις και αφυπνιζεσαι.Για να βιωθει και να ξεπεραστει το πενθος πρεπει καποιος να μπει στη λογικη αυτου του κυκλου,Της θλιψης της αποδοχης και της επανοδου.Οταν ο αλλος δεν βρισκει τον τροπο τοσο αυτο γινεται μακροβιοτερο και πιθανων απειλητικο για την ψυχολογικη του-κι οχι μονο- υγεια
Δλδ αν αυτο το πραγμα κρατησει 5 χρονια πρεπει να πουμε "οκ ο καθε ανθρωπος διαφερει,ζει το πενθος του με το δικο του τροπο"?
Για να μπει στη λογικη ολου αυτου του κυκλου ενας ανθρωπος πιθανον να χρειαστει καθοδηγηση ή υποστηριξη απο καποιον αλλον.Το να βλεπει και να αποδεχεται απλως διχως να λεει τιποτα η συζηγος του,δεν νομιζω οτι αρκει για να τον βοηθησει.
Εαν βρισκεται σ αυτην την κατασταση πιθανων επι πολλα χρονια οπως αναφερει η Θεοφανια,ζητω που καηκαμε.

----------


## niah

και σε ξαναρωταω Θεοφανια πως εισαι σιγουρη οτι και σε σενα δεν εγινε παθολογικο?Το χεις ψαξει?Επηρεαζει αυτο εκτος απ τη δικη σου ζωη και των γυρω σου?
Ανεφερα σε τοσα πολλα ποστ οτι δεν αναφερομαι στην θλιψη της απωλειας αλλα στην τεραστια ενταση που περιγραφεται στο αρχικο ποστ....ποσες ακομα φορες να το πω?
Ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα ναι,κρατανε χρονια,το πιθανοτερο για παντα,αλλα αυτη η ενταση που εχει στη ζωη και τη λειτουργικοτητα σου ελλατωνεται,αναγκαστικα,γι α να μπορεσεις να προχωρησεις.Αλλιως πρεπει να ψαξεις τον τροπο για να μπεις στη διαδικασια να απαλλαχτεις απο αυτην,γιατι μπορει να σε οδηγησει καπου χειροτερα.
Δεν μιλαμε για συγκεκριμενα χρονικα διαστηματα(δλδ σε ενα μηνα θα νιωθει αυτο,σε 2 μηνες εκεινο,σε 8 θα ειναι σ αυτη τη φαση)συζηταμε οτι εχει περασει ενας χρονος και ο ανθρωπος αδυνατει να εχει την αισθηση καποιων βασικων ευθυνων του.Πως μπορει να το αφησει ετσι?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Εαν δεν προκειται περι διακρισεων κρειζι τοτε αναφερουμε και τις δυο πλευρες και βλεπουμε τη συνολικη οπτικη του θεματος και δεν (κατα)κρινουμε μοναχα την μια πλευρα.Ετσι ναι,θα θεωρουσα οτι δεν προκειται για διακριση αλλα αντικειμενικη τοποθετηση.


niah, δεν κατακρίνω.. διαφωνώ, το εκφράζω, εξηγώ γιατί τοποθετούμαι έτσι 
και επαναλαμβάνω ότι έχουμε πάντα την *επιλογή* να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποιον διαφορετικά από τον δικό του τρόπο. 
Αν είσαι σίγουρη για εσένα, τον τρόπο σου και τις απαντήσεις σου, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θεωρείς ότι σε αδικώ, ή ότι υποστηρίζω το αντίθετο στρατόπεδο χωρίς να είμαι αντικειμενική.. Μπορείς απλά να διαβάσεις όσα σου γράφω ως τη δική μου οπτική, διαφορετική βέβαια, και να μη σε θίξουν, πόσο μάλλον να τα δεχτείς.

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχες τοποθετηθεί κάπως απόλυτα και στο θέμα της αυτοκτονίας. Με βάση το δικό σου βιώμα μίλησες, ωστόσο, καθολικά. Και πάλι σου είχα απαντήσει τονίζοντας ότι το θέμα είναι πολυδιάστατο και χωράνε πολλές προσεγγίσεις.

Πάντως, αν είμαι σε κάποιο στρατόπεδο αυτό είναι σίγουρα του διαλόγου.

----------


## carrot

> Πάντως, αν είμαι σε κάποιο στρατόπεδο αυτό είναι σίγουρα του διαλόγου.


Σε ενέπνευσε το τραγούδι που πόσταρα για το μήνυμα σου αυτό?

----------


## niah

> niah, δεν κατακρίνω.. διαφωνώ, το εκφράζω, εξηγώ γιατί τοποθετούμαι έτσι 
> και επαναλαμβάνω ότι έχουμε πάντα την *επιλογή* να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποιον διαφορετικά από τον δικό του τρόπο. 
> Αν είσαι σίγουρη για εσένα, τον τρόπο σου και τις απαντήσεις σου, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θεωρείς ότι σε αδικώ, ή ότι υποστηρίζω το αντίθετο στρατόπεδο χωρίς να είμαι αντικειμενική.. Μπορείς απλά να διαβάσεις όσα σου γράφω ως τη δική μου οπτική, διαφορετική βέβαια, και να μη σε θίξουν, πόσο μάλλον να τα δεχτείς.
> 
> 
> Πριν λίγο καιρό είχες τοποθετηθεί κάπως απόλυτα και στο θέμα της αυτοκτονίας. Με βάση το δικό σου βιώμα μίλησες, ωστόσο, καθολικά. Και πάλι σου είχα απαντήσει τονίζοντας ότι το θέμα είναι πολυδιάστατο και χωράνε πολλές προσεγγίσεις.
> 
> Πάντως, αν είμαι σε κάποιο στρατόπεδο αυτό είναι σίγουρα του διαλόγου.


Οκ αν τα βλεπεις ετσι καλως.Ειναι η δικη σου οπτικη οπως το λες.Το να μη βλεπεις ομως ψειγματα πειραγματος,αμφισβητησης και ειρωνιας στα ποστ της αλλης πλευρας εμενα μου φαινεται μεροληψια.Κι αυτο ειναι η δικη μου οπτικη.Πολυ πιο ευκολα δεχομαι μια παρατηρηση που ειναι απολυτα αντικειμενικη.Οπως εγινε και στο θεμα περι αυτοκτονιας.
Στο συγγεκριμενο θεμα λοιπον, το ειχα καταλαβει και το εξεφρασα στο ιδιο θεμα,ζητώντας απ τους υπολοιπους να εκφρασουν τα δικα τους κινητρα καθως το πρωτο εξεφραζε τα δικα μου..Δεν φταιω αν ο καθενας κραταει αυτα που του κανουν προκειμενου να επιχειρηματολογήσει.Και πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το γιατι συμβαινει αυτο τωρα.Δεν νομιζω να ημουν πολυ επιθετικη ή τόσο απολυτη σε καποιο θεμα εδω μεσα.Σχεδον παντα χρησιμοποιω εκφρασεις του στυλ "μαλλον","πιθανον","κατα τη γνωμη μου,"ισως",πιστευω" ακριβως γι αυτον τον λογο.Και το αναφερω γιατι προσπαθω να ειμαι προσεκτικη σε αυτο το θεμα.
Οσο για εκφρασεις του στυλ"οποιος αντιδρα σημαινει οτι εχει αδικο" ποτε δεν με εβρισκαν συμφωνη. Οπως και τωρα

Και τωρα πραγματικα καληνυχτω γιατι οντως ξεφυγαμε,
Αγγελα ευχομαι το συντομοτερο δυνατων να αρχισουν να φτιαχνουν τα πραγματα.
Κατι που βοηθησε εμενα είναι οτι σιγουρα δεν θα εκανε ικανοποιημενο ή χαρουμενο τον πατερα μου να βρισκομαι σε αυτην την κατασταση.Αντιθετως θα ηταν περηφανος αν επαιρνα τη ζωη στα χερια μου,αν "εβλεπε" αλλα πραγματα απο μενα.Γιατι πιστευω οτι καπου υπαρχουν οταν φευγουν.Ισως φαινεται παιδικο,ίσως ηλιθιο,ισως ομως να βοηθησει λιγο και τον ανθρωπο σου.
Επίσης προσπαθησε να τον κανεις να καταλαβει το ποσο σημαντικός ειναι για εσενα και για τα παιδια σας.Κι επειδη μαλλον αυτο θα το κανεις ήδη υπενθυμιζε του το.

----------


## Lou!

παντως εγω ετσι οπως διαβασα τη συμπεριφορα του συζυγου, τα συμπτωματα του συγκεκριμενου πενθους καλλιστα θα μπορουσαν να ταιριαζουν κ στην καταθλιψη. αλλωστε εχω την εντυπωση (αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη, διοτι δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια απο πενθος, παρα μονο απο καταθλιψη), οτι πολλα πενθη μοιαζουν με καταθλιψη, αλλα ο λογος που το πενθος μπαινει σε ξεχωριστη κατηγορια απο την καταθλιψη ειναι γιατι το πενθος ειναι η ανθρωπινη αντιδραση στην απωλεια του θανατου, κ ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο κ φυσιολογικο οι πιο πολλοι ανθρωποι που χανουν καποιον αγαπημενο τους ανθρωπο να βιωνουν εντονα ασχημα συναισθηματα. ενω στην καταθλιψη παλι βιωνεις εντονα ασχημα συναισθηματα, αλλα ο λογος που τα βιωνεις μπορει να ειναι κ πολυ κουλος, πχ εγω πρωτοεπαθα καταθλιψη απο υπερβολικη τελειομανια σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης μου, δεν μπορουσα να αντεξω να παρω 5 στο διαγωνισμα κ επαθα καταθλιψη. η δεν μπορουσα να αντεξω οτι παχυνα 2 κιλα. ε, αυτο ειναι πιο "παθολογικη" νοοτροπια, ποσοι θα παθαιναν καταθλιψη επειδη πηραν 5 στο διαγωνισμα? ενω το να παθαινεις καταθλιψη επειδη χανεις δικο σου αγαπημενο θεωρειται, κ πολυ σωστα, νορμαλ αιτιολογια/νοοτροπια. αυτο ομως δεν αναιρει το γεγονος οτι τα συμπτωματα του πενθους μπορει να ειναι πολυ οδυνηρα κ μπορει κ να μοιαζουν πολυ με της καταθλιψης. αλλο ο λογος που νιωθουμε στενοχωρια κ αλλο η στενοχωρια καθεαυτη.

οποτε στην περιπτωση που ο συγκεκριμενος ανθρωπος βιωνει πενθος με παρα πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα, τι σημασια εχει αν θα το ονομασουμε "πενθος" η "καταθλιψη"?

αν γινεται πολυ δυσλειτουργικος στην καθημερινη του ζωη κ αμελει κ την υγεια του, ειναι προβλημα.

συμφωνω κ εγω με την αποψη να συμβουλευτεις αγγελα εναν ειδικο εσυ κ να ακολουθησεις αυτα που θα σου πει. αν ο συντροφος σου θα ηθελε να δει καποιον ειδικο, μαλλον θα τον βοηθουσε αρκετα. ισως να ειναι καπως δυσκολο γι αυτον να το περασει ολο αυτο τελειως μονος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> και σε ξαναρωταω Θεοφανια πως εισαι σιγουρη οτι και σε σενα δεν εγινε παθολογικο?
> 
> *Είμαι σίγουρη γιατί έδωσα χρόνο στον εαυτό μου να το βιώσει χωρίς να πιέζομαι ντε και καλά να το ξεπεράσω. Σκάλωσα λίγο στην άρνηση, αλλά τον βρήκα το δρόμο μου.*
> 
> Το χεις ψαξει?
> 
> *Τι να έχω ψάξει?* 
> 
> Επηρεαζει αυτο εκτος απ τη δικη σου ζωη και των γυρω σου?
> ...


..........................................

----------


## Θεοφανία

> παντως εγω ετσι οπως διαβασα τη συμπεριφορα του συζυγου, τα συμπτωματα του συγκεκριμενου πενθους καλλιστα θα μπορουσαν να ταιριαζουν κ στην καταθλιψη. αλλωστε εχω την εντυπωση (αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη, διοτι δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια απο πενθος, παρα μονο απο καταθλιψη), οτι πολλα πενθη μοιαζουν με καταθλιψη, αλλα ο λογος που το πενθος μπαινει σε ξεχωριστη κατηγορια απο την καταθλιψη ειναι γιατι το πενθος ειναι η ανθρωπινη αντιδραση στην απωλεια του θανατου, κ ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο κ φυσιολογικο οι πιο πολλοι ανθρωποι που χανουν καποιον αγαπημενο τους ανθρωπο να βιωνουν εντονα ασχημα συναισθηματα. ενω στην καταθλιψη παλι βιωνεις εντονα ασχημα συναισθηματα, αλλα ο λογος που τα βιωνεις μπορει να ειναι κ πολυ κουλος


Δεν ξέρω αν η κατάθλιψη του πένθους είναι η ίδια με την παθολογική κατάθλιψη, αλλά τουλάχιστον στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι αδύνατο να την αποφύγεις. Το ευτυχές είναι πως όταν κάνει τον κύκλο του, επανέρχεσαι.

----------


## niah

Θεοφανια θα ηθελα να εκφραστω αλλιως αλλα δεν θα το κανω.Εχε οτι αποψη θες,απαξιωνε τον πονο μου λεγε οτι το να κοιμαται καποιος ή να ειναι σε ενα υπολογιστη μονιμως και να αδυνατει να ανταπεξελθει σε βασιικα πραγματα μετα απο ενα χρονο ειναι φυσιολογικο,και ολα ειναι καλα.
Ας αποφασισει η Αγγελα τι απο ολα οσα ειπωθηκαν της χρησιμευει και ας δρασει αναλογα.Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα.
Κανε μου τη χαρη ομως να σβησεις τη συγκεκριμενη παραθεση που αναφερω τι συνεβει με εμενα γτ δεν θελω να υπαρχει σ αυτο το θεμα,κι επιπλεον εσυ να εξακολουθεις να μην θες να καταλαβαινεις τι λεω.Θα χεις τους λογους σου.
Εξηγησα αναλυτικοτατα σε αρκετα ποστ τι εννοουσα μιλωντας αρχικα για πενθος.Γιατι λοιπον εφοσον εξηγησα δεν σταματησε αυτη η κουβεντα?Τζαμπα ο χρονος και η ταραχη οπως φαινεται.
Και οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι καποιος που πενθει θα παθει καταθλιψη.Ευτυχως που ημουν εγω η απολυτη του διαλογου..
Ας το αφησουν λοιπον ολοι να κανει τον κυκλο του 5-6 χρονια -γτ ειναι νορμαλ αυτη η ενταση-,και μολις κανει τον κυκλο του και συνελθει ο καθενας βλεπει τι εκανε ή προκαλεσε στο διαστημα αυτο.Μπορει μετα να πεσει σε καταθλιψη εξαιτιας ολων αυτων που αμελησε στο διαστημα εκεινο(των πολλων χρονων),αλλα αυτο δεν εχει καμια σημασια.Το πενθος θα εχει κανει τον κυκλο του..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Καταρχην απο οτι μας λες, η συμπεριφορα του αντρα σου ειναι αυτοκαταστροφικη, σαν να θελει να πεθανει, και να μην τον νοιαζει πια τιποτα που να εχει σχεση με τη ζωη, η υγεια του, τα παιδια του κτλ. Το ζαχαρο ειναι πολυ υπουλη ασθενεια, και αν την εχει αφησει ανεξελεγκτη τοσο καιρο, τρωει γλυκα, και εχει παρει εικοσι κιλα, μπορει παρα πουλ συντομα να αντιμετωπισει σοβαρο προβηλμα με καρδια, συκωτι, θυροειδη, οτιδηποτε. Πρεπει να τον πας ΤΑΧΙΣΤΑ σε ψυχιατρο και ψυχοθεραπευτη, ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα χρειαστει αγωγη σε συνδυασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια. Μην το αφηνεις αλλο! *Κινδυνευει η υγεια του και ενδεχομενως η ζωη του!* Δεν ειναι μια απλη περιπτωση πενθους!!!!!

----------


## niah

Ενταξει μην πηγαινουμε και στο αλλο ακρο.Δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να τρομοκρατηθει κιολας,ουτε να τον παει με το ζορι στον γιατρο.Ισως η ιδια χρειαζεται συμβουλες για τον πως θα τον προσεγγισει,τι συμπεριφορα θα μπορουσε να ειναι βοηθητική,ωστε να τον κανει να αρχισει να της ανοιγεται τουλαχιστον και να εκφραζει τα συναισθματα που τωρα ειναι μαζεμενα μεσα του.
Ο διαβητης επισης μπορει να τον επιβαρυνει* και* ψυχολογικα.Κι αυτος ειναι ενας επιπλεον λογος για να το προσεξει.Αν δεν το ελεγχει ο ιδιος κανε του εσυ τα τεστ..Δεν στο λεω για να τρομοκρατηθεις αλλα για να εχεις υποψην σου οτι μπορει και αυτος να ειναι ενας παραγοντας

----------


## λιλιουμ

νια, η μανα μου εχει διαβητη, και ξερω πολυ καλα τι εξετασεις πρεπει να κανει καθε χρονο για να δει μηπως ο διαβητης της εχει περιαξει καποιο ζωτικο οργανο, και πως πρεπει να διατηρειται παντα σε καποια επιπεδα! Εγω την κατασταση την κρινω σοβαρη!

----------


## niah

Μα δεν σου ειπα οτι εχεις αδικο για τον διαβητη.Γνωριζω κι εγω οτι ειναι πολυ σοβαρη παθηση.Εννοειται πως χρειαζεται συστηματικες εξετασεις για να ελεγχονται τα ποσοστα του.Και οπωςδηποτε παιζει μεγαλη σημασια κ στο ψυχολογικο κομματι. 
Διαφωνησα στο σημειο που λες για τον ψυχιατρο, κι οτι σιγουρα θα χρειαστει αγωγη κλπ.σ αυτο το σημειο ηταν η διαφωνια μου.Καταρχην δεν μπορει να το κανει αυτο,να τον παρει κ να τον παει με το ζορι.Επειτα μπορει κ να μην χρειαζεται καν αυτη η ειδικότητα.
Κατα τ αλλα συμφωνω.Ο διαβητης πρεπει να ελεγχεται

----------


## λιλιουμ

Αμα δεν μπορει να βγει αλλιως απο την αβυσσο που απο ο,τι φαινεται τον ρουφαει, θα χρειαστουν δραστικα μετρα.. Και ο χρονος δεν ειναι συμμαχος σε αυτη την περιπτωση, δε μπορεις να λες αστο κανα χρονο ακομα να δουμε τι θα γινει!

----------


## niah

Συμφωνω οτι δεν μπορεις να μεινεις απαθης κ ειδικα δε για τοσον καιρο.
Είναι καπως ακραιο ομως να τον παρει κ να τον παει στον ψυχιατρο.(ασε που δεν γινεται αυτο)Μπορει αρχικα να προσπαθησει να τον προσεγγισει με αλλους,πιο ηπιους τροπους.Ωστοσω εννοειται οτι θα πρεπει η ιδια αν δεν το κανει αυτος να ελεγχει τα επιπεδα του ζαχαρου του.
Θα τον βρει τον δρομο πιστευω.

----------


## Angela_Lar

Φυσικά και δεν θα το αφήσω έτσι το θέμα γιατί κι εγώ σαν γιατρός γνωρίζω όλες τις επιπτώσεις και τον έχω γλυτώσει ήδη από πολλά κακά με την πίεση που του ασκώ κατα περιόδους.Και φυσικά παρακολουθώ εγώ προσωπικά στενά την υγεία του.Το κακό είναι οτι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπου διαβήτης και πένθος εμπλέκονται τα συμπτώματα ή οι ενδείξεις δεν μπορούν να είναι σαφή του ενός ή του άλλου παράγοντα,γι'αυτό και πιστεύω πως η κατάσταση είναι λίγο περιπλεγμένη,δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το σωματικό από το ψυχολογικό ή μπορεί τα ψυχοσωματικά να συνυπάρχουν.
Ήδη ήρθα σε επικοινωνία με μία φίλη ψυχολόγο που βρήκα σε ένα άλλο σάιτ(διαφορετικού περιεχομένου)και συμφώνησε κι εκείνη μαζί μου στα παραπάνω που έγραψα.Μου είπε επίσης πως μέχρι και 2 χρόνια ένας γιατρός θεωρεί οτι είναι "φυσιολογικό".Και οτι τα στάδια του πένθους είναι τα εξής:
•Άρνηση: λειτουργεί σαν ένας μηχανισμός άμυνας που προστατεύει το άτομο προσωρινά από το να συνειδητοποιήσει το μέγεθος και τις συνέπειες της απώλειας
•Θυμός: απέναντι σε όλους, το άτομο που χάθηκε, τη ζωή, την αδικία, την τύχη, τον Θεό, τον κόσμο
•Διαπραγμάτευση: ενοχικές σκέψεις και σενάρια που περιλαμβάνουν όλα όσα θα μπορούσαν ή θα έπρεπε να έχουν κάνει για να σώσουν το άτομο που χάθηκε
•Θλίψη: όσο πιο κοντά στη συνειδητοποίηση της απώλειας βρίσκεται το άτομο, τόσο πιο έντονη η μελαγχολία και η πτώση τις διάθεσης
•Αποδοχή: σταδιακά τα συμπτώματα, οι σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα καταλαγιάζουν και αντικαθίστανται από την αποδοχή της απώλειας και την προσαρμογή στα καινούρια δεδομένα
Με όλα όσα της ανέφερα μου τόνισε οτι μάλλον βρίσκεται κοντά πλέον στο τελευταίο στάδιο και να μην ανησυχώ.Να τον παρακολουθώ στενά κι αν δώ πώς σε διάστημα λίγων μηνών ακόμα όλα αυτά δεν καταλαγιάζουν τότε να ξαναεπικοινωνήσω να καταστρώσουμε νέα στρατηγική.
Τα ανέφερα όλα αυτά με σκοπό να βοηθήσω και τον καθένα από εσάς που μπορεί να περνάει τον δικό του Γολγοθά ο ίδιος ή κάποιος δικός του.

----------


## niah

Μπραβο Angela για την αμεση κινηση σου.
Χαιρομαι που η ψυχολογος εκρινε οτι βρισκεται στο τελικο σταδιο.Αυτο σημαινει οτι στο εξης, σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να επανερχεται.Όποτε εχετον απο κοντα οπως ηδη κανεις μεχρι να "ξαναξυπνησει" κι εκεινος και να αρχισει να ξαναφροντιζει μονος του ολα αυτα που τωρα παραμελει.Συνεχισε να του δειχνεις υπομονη και πολλη κατανοηση.Πιστευω οτι θα τον βοηθαει να νιωθει οτι καταλαβαινεις κι η ιδια το ποσο στοιχιζει σ εκεινον αυτη η απωλεια.Μακαρι να μπορεσεις σιγα σιγα να τον κανεις να εκφραζει καπως αυτα που νιωθει.Σιγουρα αργοτερα θα εκτιμησει το ποσο του σταθηκες.
Ευχομαι ολα να σας πανε καλα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

..λαθος ποστ....

----------


## niah

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχισουμε το διαλογο σ αυτο το θεμα.Δεν ειναι δικο μας.Ελα στο θεμα που ανοιξα αν θελεις.
Ψαξε μονο και δες τι ειπες στο τελευταιο σου ποστ εδω,και πως θα το παιρνες εσυ αν σου λεγα εγω ή καποιος αλλος κατι τετοιο.
Για να μην αναφερθω στα υπολοιπα ποστ,δες μονο το τελευταιο

----------


## Θεοφανία

κατα λαθος πηγα να ποσταρω εδω, σου έχω απαντησει στο αλλο.

----------

